# Halloween 2015 UK



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice! I'm glad to see you guys over there are getting more choices of Halloween décor. Hopefully you'll see more.

If you ever want something shipped to you from the states, give me a yell. Be glad to help out!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Nice! I'm glad to see you guys over there are getting more choices of Halloween décor. Hopefully you'll see more.
> 
> If you ever want something shipped to you from the states, give me a yell. Be glad to help out!


Thank you so much but don't tempt me! I spend enough as it is! 

But yeah, we've always had a very limited choice of Halloween/Fall stuff over here and so it was a surprise to see so much in this year. At my local T.K/ Maxx last year there was practically nothing on offer. I wonder why they've gone for broke this year?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I found some stuff the other also in TK maxx, posted it in the TJ mazz thread, very similar to your stuff. Glad they are pushing the boat out on it. If you search on Tesco Direct for Halloween they have stuff too, and if you roll to the bottom they have some stuff that will be arriving soon.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't believe it's out now!! That is the earliest yet. I'll have to go down to our branch to see if we have any stuff in Wakefield yet.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

lawrie said:


> I found some stuff the other also in TK maxx, posted it in the TJ mazz thread, very similar to your stuff. Glad they are pushing the boat out on it. If you search on Tesco Direct for Halloween they have stuff too, and if you roll to the bottom they have some stuff that will be arriving soon.


Thanks for the heads up. I will certainly keep an eye on that site.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> I can't believe it's out now!! That is the earliest yet. I'll have to go down to our branch to see if we have any stuff in Wakefield yet.


Oh I know. I've been to three of their branches now and all three had a fair bit of stuff. He's some more examples I snapped at my local branch.




























Love the poison bottle.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Is that an Edgar Allan Poe snow globe I see ?? I haven't seen that before. and I love that red poison bottle !! I've never seen those at our US stores, I love the shape of it. Buy some stuff , if it sells well they will keep it coming each year. Thanks for the pics, its so fun to see what's out there.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed looking. And yes that is dear old Edgar in the snow globe.

It seems this year we've had the biggest variety imports from our American cousins compared to previous years. Makes a change as we're normally starved of merchandise. I'd buy the lot If I could, but sadly times are hard for me finically right now. 

Saying that though I couldn't resist picking up a mercury glass pumpkin and a couple of those gorgeous Fall wreaths.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh this is SOOO good to see! You UK folks have been getting by with scraps for far too long!

At this rate it won't be long before you're jaded and complaining that there's too much poorly made, over-priced crap, like a real American Halloween. 

I love the Night Owl Inn sign. (Hopefully you totally missed out on the Halloween "glitter-on-everything" phase.) It'd be great if they eventually start making some items exclusively for the UK. I know Halloween is just on the upswing there again, so it'll be fun to see it evolve with it's own unique flavour.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The poison bottle is awesome - I want that one. Please let them have it in my branch!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Silver Spike I love the red poison bottle and the tall orange owl (mercury glass?) I would probably leave that owl displayed all year. Pretty.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks to me like the quality level of the Halloween merchandise in the UK is just going up and up. This year's crop is looking very cool and more atmospheric/spooky. That red bottle with the skull stopper is just dynamite!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting really like the black tin pumpkin hoping they are a good price also like the vintage halloween sign and the bottle think I could spend loads


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Halloween stuff out in August in the UK ?. I'd resigned myself for not seeing anything until the first week of October,or at least until after the back to school stuff had left the Isles. First walk through display for us in 4 years. So yes I'm slightly excited. Lol. All I can see outside are half done props and boxes and boxes of Halloween decs.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

This is so exciting!! Hoping to go to our local(ish) Home Sense today, they're part of the same company as TK Maxx I believe so I'm hopeful they'll have some good stuff. 
And tomorrow I'm making my annual visit to Starbucks to get a pumpkin spice latte, even if it doesn't contain actual pumpkin. 
Talking of actual pumpkin, I got a can of pumpkin purée from Waitrose recently - another US import we don't see enough of! Now I just have to choose which of my many bookmarked pumpkin recipes I'm going to make. This one seems like a good bet. 

Thanks for all the pictures so far!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I went in my local TK Maxx to purchase clothing and was amazed to see a full halloween aisle. My local store gave up with Halloween after 2011. All reasonably priced, too. They had a huge skull pot for £15, largest snowglobe in OP's photo, £20. I bought the black pumpkin with copper interior (9.99) and wooden crow garland/bunting (7.99). I will pick up some more items next week. So happy .

I visited Wilko and they started to put out their items. They usually have one large prop but all I saw was top of a grandfather clock. The clock hands spin. It must do something else to warrant the price tag of £40. 

B&M had brilliant items last year, so hopefully they'll continue to this year. I wish ASDA would bother with a large life size prop. Wanda receives great feedback every year. I'm looking forward to ASDA stock reveal but their items aren't as good as they used to be, for me, anyway.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Costco have dropped their prices on pose n stay skellies and dog skellies. now £29.99and £12.99


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Bm have Halloween things in today liked the gravedigger but he seemed very small think it might be the one the range did last year. matalan have skellie cat and dog online


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

After reading this thread, I made a trip to the local HomeSense store. They were amply supplied with Halloween and autumnal goodies! Here are a few photos:



















































We bought a skull with strange Celtic-looking carvings on it; I'll get a photo of that soon. I'm thinking I'd like to go back and get the mercury glass pumpkin string lights. And maybe the giant skull flowerpot. 

It's always interesting to see how other shoppers react. I love to see other people who are also really excited about the Halloween stuff. There are always some 'non-Halloween' people who will walk past and say something like "Ew, who'd want to buy those horrible things?" - so secure in the knowledge that everyone else has the exact same tastes and interests as they do!!

TK Maxx had some very similar things. I took photos of those too, although they mostly came out blurry. Here are the ones that didn't:























That enormous pumpkin wreath - I really wanted it! Couldn't find a price tag, though, and I suspect the following:
a) it costs more than my budget will allow; and 
b) we don't have a door big enough for a wreath that size!! It's perhaps more of a table centrepiece. Ideally I would be holding a Hallowe'en ball and be in need of just such a thing, but alas, that's not this year!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Home Bargains had a 20m roll of black weed control fabric for 3.99. Ideal to cloak a reaper...


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

lawrie said:


> Home Bargains had a 20m roll of black weed control fabric for 3.99. Ideal to cloak a reaper...


I've had quite a few rolls of this over the past weeks. Probably 3 more should see me through this year. I use it for literally everything


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

really like the mercury glass pumpkin string lights hope mine has those in thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Over the weekend I was moving bits around the garden and had to move the swingball set. It is one of these with a box you fill with sand/water/gravel to stop tipping over. As it has a nice long strong pole coming out of this heavy base I will be converting into a reaper.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.bmstores.co.uk/search?q=halloween&filter=1


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Went to TK Maxx and picked up a red poison bottle and a purple elixir bottle - lots of nice stuff there so I'll be going back again.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I popped into Wilko today and they had a very small display of Halloween items, including a clock prop for £40 (I think I saw someone mention it before) which is quite cool, got a video of it I will post later.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I had a feeling Wilko wasn't going to town with their stuff this year, as last year in my local branch it was practically a non event.

Some great posts on here by the way. Far more then I thought we'd get. :d

Here's a couple of things I picked up yesterday at my local branch of T.K. Maxx. 










I've also been indulging in my love of Fall wreaths and this year Maxx has had some killer ones. I've bought these so far.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

lawrie said:


> Costco have dropped their prices on pose n stay skellies and dog skellies. now £29.99and £12.99


Thats an excellent price. I wonder how many of their stores are carrying them at the moment?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

imagined said:


> After reading this thread, I made a trip to the local HomeSense store. They were amply supplied with Halloween and autumnal goodies! Here are a few photos:
> 
> View attachment 252508
> 
> ...


That large pumpkin wreath is superb! I wish there was a Home sense near me, but sadly they're miles away from me and without a car very difficult to get to.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Homesense is just a larger TK Maxx Homeware department. Many things will turn up in both shops, just at different times. Keep checking stock, or befriend a nice shop assistant and get them to call you if any good stuff arrives.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Link to video of Wilko's clock prop

https://youtu.be/Yr9w-RcwWtA


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Has anyone seen any lenticular pictures yet?


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Only seen a couple of small end Isle displays in TK Maxx. Few nice items. Not seen anything else in any other shops yet unfortunately


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Went to my local B&M store today to see what they'd got. Looked like a lot of their pose n' stay Skellies had already been sold and they only had a few left on display.

Here's what I found...


















































































I wasn't all that keen on their Poe N' Stay Skellies really. The plastic felt cheaper and not as sturdy or as a nice a finish as the first generation version. Also I really didn't like the whole bloody mouth look, but for £30 it's a good deal.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

popped in to the range last night and they were just setting out so no pictures as yet 

still waiting on what asda have to offer this year

anyone in the UK know where in can purchase a fire and ice lamp like this or similar


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The skellies in B and M look very similar to the ones that Wilkinsons were selling last year for £15 - not completely poseable or as good a quality as others but at the price they were excellent value.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I know of the ones you're talking about and they're not those. These can be posed, and they are basically the same as a pose and stay, but the plastic feels a bit cheaper to me, and on some of them the joints seemed a bit loose.

But for £30 It's a good deal imo.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well Matalan has their stuff up now which includes the skeleton cat and Dog as well as the Pose and stay. Quite decent prices too.

http://www.matalan.co.uk/halloween?q=halloween


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Wilko have too

http://www.wilko.com/halloween-costumes-accessories-and-party-items-/page/halloween

need to sneek a peak to see anything. Nothing jumping out at me though


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadly so far it looks distinctly ho hum.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Ho hum is a good description


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Asda have the candy floss grapes at £1.50 a punnet - they really do smell like candy floss! Taste wise it is detectable as well but not as strong as the smell is.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

If you check out the props thread, the really cheap amd easy monster box is very doable, and with some speaker cable you can have the bits for four moving props for £16 from amazon/ebay.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Went to my local TK Maxx again today and they'd got a few new items, although as I saw Christmas stuff creeping in amongst the Fall wreaths I suspect this might be the last of it.
































































I loved the skull candelabra. 

They also had more of those glass poison bottles in a variety of colours and finishes,


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

A preview of Asda's Halloween offering this year is now up. Can't say I'm particularly impressed so far.

http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-suppliers/asda-halloween-2015-sneak-preview


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh yes! Great to see all the Halloween goodies. And lovely to see the UK members on the site.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

minksocks said:


> Oh yes! Great to see all the Halloween goodies. And lovely to see the UK members on the site.


Thanks. It makes a change for us lot to have something to talk about as in previous years there's been very slim pickings.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Well the wilko display they have out at the min would have fitted on our dining table. They did have the clock out though and a small standing talking witch prop. Nothing in home bargains or the main supermarkets near me at the min. Bits and bobs out in B&M most from last year discounted prices. Come on hurry up I'm getting impatient lol. I may have to pop over to the States one Halloween with some empty suit cases and a fat wallet for some nice cheap bits.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I know how you feel. On the Dollar tree thread you can see pics of what they stock and they have all kinds. Even though thr skulls they stock are not amazing quality, do be able to buy a skull for about 75p is unreal. What could we do with ten skulls that would set us back probably £30 using the cheapest skulls we have over here? Have seen awesome Rat skeletons for $5, thats £3.50- they would be at least a tenner here. I thought about importing, but tax and shipping cost a bomb. If your desperate some us stores do uk shipping.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like Asda stock is now online at https://party.asda.com/ShowProducts.aspx?PageId=1914 Better variety than last year but no lifesize animatronics  Got a pretty neat non animated corpse grabber though but at £99.99 bit expensive!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Those door bells look similar to the B&M ones but I'm sure they're only £3.99 in B&M.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Poundworld, poundland, 99p stores B&m and Homebargains all visited and all had stock. Picked up some lenticulars from one of the poundshops and some skulls from 99p store. One fo the pound shops hand severed hands for a pound, but severed arms were £3 or £4 each.

I saw these glasses too...



and also in TK maxx they had this which could have been posted before, but deserves a second showing ...










Also got this nice old bottle too from an auction


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

And if you are near Luton, this shiatsu on Ebay may be of interest even at £10

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shiatsu-massager-/231671068731?hash=item35f0abf83b


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

spoke to local asda and stock should be out not this weekend but the weekend after


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

if i am honest asda really have dropped the ball this year on halloween i mean what other holidays can it take up shelf space for ???

non


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

They must be squeezing in another promo cycle- a cleaning event or some booze or crap you dont need


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

lawrie said:


> They must be squeezing in another promo cycle- a cleaning event or some booze or crap you dont need


bizarrely enough it is cleaning stuff and bbq where the halloween stuff normally goes at the minute


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

just slightly off topic any of you guys from the uk running 110v stuff if so what are you doing for converters 

just picked up 2 gemmy fire and ice lamps that are 110v and my 2 adaptor slots a currently full with other american products 

any links to a uk plug converter that has 2 american outlets (or more)


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Malcolm , Scarybella and all , well its nearly that time again and it looks like my local kent stores are going to be as dire as last year , by the way SILVER SPIKE well done for hunting down the early bargains and for this link , you seem to have been tracking down some real eye openers so far so keep up the good work . I only hope there's a few gems available that make it worthwhile , i have noticed albeit extremely overpriced more animated props available on U.K. Ebay , but again they seem a little too pricey , well for me anyway , i have been considering buying a RISING HAG WITCH prop from the U.S. direct but the two people i contacted on Ebay didn't reply to me with total shipping and customs charges so i could not move forward with that idea . 
i will try and see if any of my local shops have anything new this weekend and if i find anything will post pics , has everyone got there themes and yard displays planned out ready ? would be glad to hear what everyone doing .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Well for the first year I have actually decided on a theme usually it's a mish mash of props and lights still looking good but nothing to tie it together 

So this year I have gone with a grave yard theme 

Sorry your not having much luck with the with prop can you post a picture of it as I have a very extensive list of links for businesses in America that have good shipping rates


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't really have a theme this year..loads of lights outside on the front either boarded up windows or silhouettes. Walk through the car port/tunnel with smoke etc props dotted all over ...graveyard on the back lawn. 

Tuesday this week consisted of me dropping the seats in the estate and filling it up to the brim with old fence panels that I stripped down. All for free. Now to build my Witch shack this weekend,all being well..

Still got loads I want to buy though. Loads of stuff to make etc.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Hoping for a grave yard theme if I ever get the front garden finished. Have new neighbours this year hoping they don't mind Halloween as we share the drive and I want to do singing pumpkins in front of the gates.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Our theme for this year is supposed to be fairy tales - I think it could very easily end up being quite clichéd, but am trying to think up some ideas to make it different! Part of me is sad that we won't have a graveyard or ghosts of any kind if we do this theme. Unless anyone can remember a fairytale that has ghosts and/or graveyards in it? Our summerhouse is going to be the witch's cottage from Hansel and Gretel, and we'll be turning a bunch of old china dolls into sinister fairies hanging from the trees around a wishing well. I'm thinking of doing a Three Little Pigs / Lord of the Flies mashup and have three pig heads on sticks somewhere. Just need to source some realistic whole-head pig masks that aren't too expensive. Or I guess I could go for the 'extreme realism' option and ask a local butcher...?

This probably sounds weird but I quite want to get one of these black armchairs from Ikea: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20201682/ - I could just see a witch sat in that - or a skeleton. It's got something skeletal about it.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

joanneB , i did the singing pumpkins last year , it was a huge hit , do it joanneB the kids faces were priceless ..... heres a picture malcolm of the prop , i was more concerned what transformer i would need to get and where would i get one if i did buy from the U.S. malcolm , do you know or had issues with this ?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Most of my us props are multi voltage you just need a uk drop down adaptor usually 5v 

Most others are battery powered 

I do rum a few items that are a straight 110 and I use converters I only have low wattage items running through these for safety's sake 

I'll do some digging on your prop 

Don't suppose it's spirit exclusive item by chance is it


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

OK so re the swamp hag how much are you looking at paying ??

Just to make you aware you may or may not get stitched up with import duty if from America so factor that into your budget a few stores can preloaded customs charges when buying


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

First price I found Is about 180 delivered


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Just found one in the UK for £200 delivered brand new


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Firsty thanks for the encouraging words *pacman*. I'm just pleased this year at least some stores are stocking some neat stuff. 

Talking of which I picked up this Skull head from T.K.Maxx today. Loved the pattern work on it and it lights up.




























My local branch is starting to clear their shelves of all Halloween stuff and that which hasn't already been sold has been shifted to less central parts of the store.

I'm was pleased to note that a fair old amount was sold this year, which proves more people are into Halloween stuff then most stores think.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It seems daft to be shifting stock before the end of September!


Most people won't have even started looking for Halloween items yet - unless they are as loopy about the season as we all are.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

our local home sense/ tk maxx had those skulls in but non of them were working so i didnt bother 

we had a BM store open near us a very large one so it was nice to see the entire range in stock before it was all bought and listed on ebay at vastly inflated prices

which probably explained a guy buying 5 newly deads propls 

agreed re nice to see stores sell halloween stuff which makes asdas stubborn stance seem more bizarre than ever 

only a few more bits to get done then im ready 
although given the uk lousy weather we have had this year i have this horrible feeling it will be a washout this year


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> It seems daft to be shifting stock before the end of September!
> 
> 
> Most people won't have even started looking for Halloween items yet - unless they are as loopy about the season as we all are.


usually find the good stuff goes leaving mostly tat behind for parties 

those that know are on the look out as early as possible for the good items before re sellers buy the lot


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

joanneB said:


> Hoping for a grave yard theme if I ever get the front garden finished. Have new neighbours this year hoping they don't mind Halloween as we share the drive and I want to do singing pumpkins in front of the gates.


we did the pumpkins last year and they were a big hit 

we had to work out the best place to have them aswell as hiding the projector and making sure no one walked in front of the beam 

this year we are projecting atmosfearfx range onto fabric to create holograms i just need to source the correct material


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

malcolm uk said:


> our local home sense/ tk maxx had those skulls in but non of them were working so i didnt bother


Well If It's any conciliation none of the ones on display had any batteries in them so I took a chance and purchased one. 

I do hope it doesn't rain on the night. Round here we've had a good run of dry warm weather the last few years and I'd have to loose that.

This was one of my displays from a couple of years ago.



















I made the wreath myself.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I want our local branch of TK Maxx to get the raven sitting on a skull - it would look great in a cage I made for an event at work a couple of years ago - so far no luck.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

same here we have had nice calm weather for 3 years running 

i hate that halloween is only one night


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

HI all ,
thanks malcom for checking out the prices , i did find a U.K. seller on e bay for the hag but they want over £220 and they are on a pre order so i dont like the idea of committing , also found a U.S. seller who with the quoted import tax that you pre pay and delivery comes to around £170 , but i was worried about the power supply and if i would or could transform it to our current , are the drop down adapters like the ones you can buy in Argos fairly cheap ? or am i getting confused ....
joanneB i love doing the graveyard theme but i have used it so much last couple of years this year i got to leave my tombstones in the shed , make your own its so much fun and far more rewarding , and the Fairy-tale theme sounds brilliant imagined and you can really go to town with it , i will keep my eyes out for some cheap pig masks and give you a heads up if i find any . Silver Spike your welcome , i really like the skull , it reminds me of something i saw from Mexico used during the day of the dead celebrations , really nice going to see if my TKMaxx has them , i checked out my wilcos today they are apparently getting more Halloween stuff in but at the moment one small display was all they had , i just hope THE RANGE delivers like they did last year they were way ahead of everyone else down here in my opinion . We have had a great few years at Halloween with no rain but i too have a bad feeling about this one as we have had a poor summer for down here in the south , so think this may be the first wet one for years . I agree with you Malcolm that all the work it takes seems mad for the one night , but i dare,nt leave any of my stuff out ..... it would be gone or destroyed by morning .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey imagined , what about this ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ON-SALE-P...ume-Prop-6A-/291559506872?hash=item43e24d03b8 or failing that this one ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Deluxe-Ad...ess-Costume-/111734731981?hash=item1a03e8b4cd or even this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Latex-Pig...ve-Saw-Gift-/131590910637?hash=item1ea36df2ad heres the search link i used on e bay theres some really cheap chinese ones if you get them soon enough to wait for delivery - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...A0.H0.Xpig+masks.TRS0&_nkw=pig+masks&_sacat=0


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> HI all ,
> thanks malcom for checking out the prices , i did find a U.K. seller on e bay for the hag but they want over £220 and they are on a pre order so i dont like the idea of committing , also found a U.S. seller who with the quoted import tax that you pre pay and delivery comes to around £170 , but i was worried about the power supply and if i would or could transform it to our current , are the drop down adapters like the ones you can buy in Argos fairly cheap ? or am i getting confused ....
> .


its made/imported by a company called morris costumes in america 

the specs list it as coming with a UL adaptor 








now you can either wait until the prop arrives and read the manual as they usually state on the power supply input voltage 110-240 output is usually 12v 5w or something like that then its simply a case of nipping down out and getting a shaver plug as the voltage input is ok for us 









my grandin road skeletons last year were just that 

if the voltage is fixed yo 110v then depending on the wattage draw a 240-110v adaptor about £15 off amazon

you could as rule contact morris and ask them explaining you are in the uk and are querying the voltage 


http://www.morriscostumes.com/contactus.aspx


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

hey pacman 

the range stuff has been out a while in my local store


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks malcolm i found one in the U.S. for around £150 with import tax and shipping thinking of taking a chance especially now as thanks to you i know i can handle the voltage difference , thanks a lot , i have not been down to my RANGE yet , that was why i was not sure if they had anything in for this year as last year it was the beginning of October before they had the best prop type stuff , is there much this year ?


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

malcolm uk said:


> we did the pumpkins last year and they were a big hit
> 
> we had to work out the best place to have them aswell as hiding the projector and making sure no one walked in front of the beam
> 
> this year we are projecting atmosfearfx range onto fabric to create holograms i just need to source the correct material


I have a good place for them need to get a projector.

Really like the witch they have this year have a perfect place for her under a rose arch. Let me know if you find a good material to use.

Really like the new atmosfearfx would like to do the witch


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

pacman said:


> joanneB i love doing the graveyard theme but i have used it so much last couple of years this year i got to leave my tombstones in the shed , make your own its so much fun and far more rewarding , .


Would love to make my own just need to find the time want to make my graveyard really good this year it always looks a bit naff.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I did the pumpkins last year and hid my small projector in a old bedside cabinet i painted and adapted into a grave marker to fit in with my graveyard , it worked well and i was worried how i could disguise the projector and this was the best way i could find .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah time is a major factor , but out of all my props , making my gravestones was the most fun and rewarding here,s a pic in daylight with the grave marker in place you can see its directly in line with the three pumpkins behind to hide the projector , with the skeleton dog sitting on it .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well i bought a Witch Hag from the states via Ebay with price shipping and import duties which include priority global mail came to a couple of pence under £160 , so fingers crossed all goes well , i never normally buy my main props i make them but with the health probs i had this year id didn't have much choice so this will be the centerpiece and i will try to build the rest of my yard display around this witch/hag theme , here is also a photo of the poor Halloween selection of my local WILKOS from yesterday , i hope they get more -


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Are. Going to use a presssure foot pad or the IR sensor 

Do a few dry runs in a darkened room with similar ambient light to your Halloween yard 
Sometimes the IR sensor struggles in low light 

If you want a pad depending on the plug I may have a few spare


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

cheers malcolm i might plumb for the pad so i can control it from a set area , is there much lead with the pad ? also i was thinking of using my projector again and like joanneB and yourself i also like the idea of the new 3DFX hologram effect , i found this on youtube which was the first video i saw of it in action what do you think ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sulo81sDHU


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

There is about 3ft of cable 
Re the 3dfx mannequin I suspect you could make something similar the key is the material 

I nipping down to hobby craft this week while I am off work armed with a torch to get my material I am buidling a free standing frame to project a hologram effect 

I have most of the 3dfx DVDs not bought the witching hour one this year as the witch will probably be a theme for next year 

Phantasms is pretty cool and the ghostly apparitions works well in a grave yard


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Hey joanneb I've just noticed your in Nottingham as well 
You know I work in a timber yard so if you want any wood for building tombstones et. Let me know 
I've just bought some black and white chalk effect paint to paint mine with 
Granted I only used mdf to make them with as it will be for one night and I'll dash them afterwards

We always have a clear out of some of last years stuff when I start getting stuff out of the loft I you like I can let you know and see if any is if use to you


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

On a slightly different note I stumbled across I website that has amazingly cheap shipping from America to the USA 
Halloween costumes .com they have a .co.UK address as well but inhad problems registering for that one 

The range of props is not massive and they seem to sell out of the popular ones but shipping is from £6.00 via FedEx si usually 3-5 days 

Just placed another order for $270 worth of stuff and the shipping was $27 it was ordered Thursday morning and is currently at stanstead airport to be delivered tomorrow 

Well worth a look 

Said it once and i say it again spirit Halloween I shooting themselves in the foot by using bongo international they need to either ship direct 

Or allow an European warehouse 
If your reading this spirit I love your products but can't buythem


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Ooo another 2 haunters from Notts I thought it was just sad little me. Went into bargain buys yesterday it's like home bargains. They had some great little bits loads for £1. They had a Large 1.6m hanging ghoul. Took some photos but I don't think I can upload then direct from my phone can I? Went into a large B&M and they had quite a few animated figures I was impressed. Prices around the £15 Mark. Even wifey liked them and she doesn't do Halloween like me she's more Christmas lol


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Were you by chance in the big new bm down neither field 

I'm near Bingham


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn you will all have your own Nottingham Halloween Charter group next ...... it is good you can all support each other up there . Let me know how you get on down at hobby-craft with the material , is Phantasms good ? any chance you could put a clip up of the 3DFX dry run once you have done it so we can see how it comes out malcolm .


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

No up at the retail Park on the way to crystal peaks near Sheffield. No I'm up in Mansfield. Not seen anything yet in the big supermarkets or wilko but to be honest most of the stuff isn't what I'm after so I just end up moaning like a zombie. Think I'll have to order some bits from the states one year.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Its the bloody shipping and taxes ..... no wonder our American cousins had a bloody good TEA PARTY when they did ..... lol


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

I went to 3 TK Maxx stores and 2 Home Sense and I bought: Bat Lantern, Haunted House Lantern, Bat Wings picture, Skull Lamp, Skull String Lights, Trick or Treat Bat Tray, Pumpkin Tinsel (from hobbycraft) and my favourite, a castle/bat musical water globe <3 It plays Bach 

I didn't realise this country had halloween decorations that weren't super tacky until this year


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I saw the musical globes at home sense but picked up 2 non musical ones I like the trick or treat tray or local branch didn't have those in


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Way to go hazel , you done good , i have not got a home sense near to me and my TKMaxx has crap all in whether they had it and sold it i don't know but i will try later this week see if there's anything come in , but you got some great bits , and your video was cool as well , being a builder i could never pull it off so i will stick to static messages and photos and so i will keep you and the rest of the thread updated from a very wet and miserable southeast England .....


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I went to 3 TK Maxx stores and 2 Home Sense and I bought: Bat Lantern, Haunted House Lantern, Bat Wings picture, Skull Lamp, Skull String Lights, Trick or Treat Bat Tray, Pumpkin Tinsel (from hobbycraft) and my favourite, a castle/bat musical water globe <3 It plays Bach
> 
> I didn't realise this country had halloween decorations that weren't super tacky until this year


Oh what a great video review. You certainly bought some lovely stuff. I was toying with getting the Skull string lights, but in the end went for something else.


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

T K Maxx Stock in Runcorn, near liverpool. There's tons even a huge variety of fall stuff! I was over the money & left the store with nearly a hundred pound worth of goods & will definitely be back for more.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i dont suppose they had the little trick or treat blocks that was posted earlier in this thread 

my local does not have them


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Mummyheron said:


> View attachment 255157
> 
> 
> View attachment 255158
> ...


OMG there's still tons out on display. My branch is nearly cleared now. Don't suppose you could take a closer photo of what wreaths they have out? I'm a wreath freak and would love to see If they're any different from the ones they had out down here.


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

These guys? X


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm back over there some point this week I hope (fingers crossed) when I'm next there I will take some photos and post them for you ☺ X


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Mummyheron said:


> These guys? X
> 
> View attachment 255172


thats them 

im going to try another tk maxx tomorrow and hope they have some


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

malcolm uk said:


> thats them
> 
> im going to try another tk maxx tomorrow and hope they have some


These Were the only ones there & they came home with me, sorry. I bought the huge mummy too which I was going to leave till next week but a worker advised me to buy everything straight away because once it's gone, it's gone! All the t k Maxx workers at my local one are American too! Is this the same for anyone else? The worker I was talking too, was a young American who's moved to the UK with her daughter & she was so happy to see the amount of stock we actually had, but maybe my store has loads of stock because of all the American workers getting it in? When we use to have UK workers there wasn't half the amount x


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

http://www.31st-street.co.uk/

New Halloween stores opening this year I read a comment they are stocking some spirit stuff 

How true I don't know and tbh the website is pretty crap but It has a list of stores
Looks like a trip to Leicester on Thursday


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

well done Mummyheron , no wonder you spent as much as you did , i think you did well and i bet most of it will be gone in a day or two .


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

malcolm uk said:


> http://www.31st-street.co.uk/
> 
> New Halloween stores opening this year I read a comment they are stocking some spirit stuff
> 
> ...


Says run by Calendar Club, so shouldnt be awful. Expect a 50%off sale on Nov 1st though


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

ah i see i think they tried one in nottingham last year and it was crap 
poundshop items for a £10 

5ft skellies for £99


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

The website said they had 4 or 5 last year, but are doing many more this year, probably close to Calendar Club locations and with the same people running them both.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Unfortunately their website doesn't work for me. The page is slow to load and then just goes blank.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

just nipped in to asda to pick some bits and bobs up and asked when the halloween stuff will be out 

lass behind the customer service desk said they are waiting until the students go back at the end of the month because the area full of school stuff is where the halloween stuff goes 

i said you are missing out and she said we have not received anything yet from america


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

pacman really like your graveyard so many leaves what did you make the gravestones out of and did they take long to make. Hoping I will have some time need to make a graveyard fence first. Hoping the rain stops so I can get the front garden finished and onto Halloween stuff.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

malcolm uk said:


> Hey joanneb I've just noticed your in Nottingham as well
> You know I work in a timber yard so if you want any wood for building tombstones et. Let me know
> I've just bought some black and white chalk effect paint to paint mine with
> Granted I only used mdf to make them with as it will be for one night and I'll dash them afterwards
> ...


Thanks for the offer ok for wood at the moment but good to know for future reference


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi joanneB , thank you for your comments most of my gravestones are made of polystyrene , a couple the old west style are old pallet wood , and one as i mentioned before which hides the projector is an old bedside cabinet with polystyrene stuck on it and aged and painted to look more realistic .
The leaves are from the trees outside my house every Halloween the local kids take three bin bags out and collect them for me for my home made cookies , they think its more than a fair trade , its become a bit of a tradition now and i never run out of volunteers . The railing fence is all black plastic electric conduit painted and disguised to look like railings , and even the ivy is fake bought from Ebay mostly from china as it is so cheap from there .
if you look at my gravestones there mostly named after childhood film heroes or legends and a few famous horror writers , and i use lots of small items from pound-shops and 99p stores to enhance the look like the one in the photo , the face was from my 99p store as a plastic door knocker .

























The cheapo wooden ones i created in 2 hours with old pallet wood , a tin black spray paint and a tin of brown spray paint , battery drill and some wood screws for my daughters friends Halloweenparty last year , the writing on the wooden markers was done using a black waterproof marker pen but there not as realistic in the dark as the polystyrene ones.
if you need any help or advice on materials where to get stuff etc , let me know .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Great work. That looks brilliant!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Visited another T.K.Maxx today, and unlike my local branch they had more new stuff out.....




































































































I snagged the skelly candelabra and yet another autumn wreath. I simply adore their selection this year. Very tasteful.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i popped in to the main one in nottingham centre still no halloween blocks


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Bloody good find , i really like the tall grim reaper and the tombstone with the picture in it , i still have not been able to get down to my TKMaxx yet , and its right next door to THE RANGE as well , got to try and see if there's any of these goodies there , cheers again for the heads up Silver Spike .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh don't mention it. Don't leave it too long because this was the only branch I've been to that had new stuff out. All the others had started putting their stuff onto the back shelves and moving Christmas stuff into it's place.

I must get to my local Range at some point. Last year they had some nice props at very decent prices.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I found some Lenticular pictures at the pound shop (world I think, rather than land) which would be easy to trim and put in an oval frame. Glued to the front of a home made tombstone and painted to match and you would have a good home madr version.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree lawrie , but it is the first time i saw a gravestone with a lenticular picture in the U.K. , i did buy a load to re frame but as of yet i have not got round to it .....
i would have thought with your shops being in a huge city malcolm you would have had a real good amount of stuff in ? i guess it depends on the managers and what they get into the shops .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

so everything is ready at my end 
graves are made (just need to do the writing) 

wiring looms made for ambient lighting 
projector tested and frame made to create hologram/illusion ) can you believe atmosfearfx wanted $128.00 just for shipping the cloth over +$49.99 for the cloth itself 

popped into the local market and paid £10 for something similar and it works 

kind of planned how things are going to be set out but usually decide on the day 

fire and ice lamps work really well shining at the house it looks like its on fire 

costumes are here 

nipping to the shops to pick up trick or treat sweets 

what stage are you all at ???

also how does your day/evening progress ??

do you all dress up??


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I did look at getting the cloth from atmosfearfx I was so shocked at the price

Still need to build a graveyard fence hoping to have the front garden finish on Monday the pond is being a pain with a leak.

Need a projector must look on ebay 

Costumes still got to buy 

buying sweets I make up mixed bags 82 went last year not sure if to make more this year or not. 

Not sure how it's going to be set out think I will need to plan some lights for the graveyard. Not sure if I should get a mister for the pond 

Did you get the fire and ice lamps from the USA would love to get some.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW , you guys sound super advanced and organized , i am so far behind its mad . 
Malcolm what cloth did you use and have you had a good dry run with the 3DFX AMOSFEAR DVD ? were you impressed ? if you get chance try to put up a video so we can see your results . I went to my local TKMaxx tonight and THE RANGE next door , TK was pants , two tiny little displays and sorry malcom no blocks else i was going to get them for you , i even asked a member of staff and they just looked at me said they didn't know what i was talking about , so i gave that up as a bad idea . i did buy this skull though for £5.99







by the way malcolm sorry i haven't got back to you i will private message you tonight OK M8 . As for dressing up my daughters used to but i and my girlfriend never have . We have hopefully been able to arrange 6 large tubs of sweets from a friend whose best friends with the local ice cream man and he is getting them wholesale for us , and i bought 400 Halloween sweet bags off Ebay as we average between 325 - 375 kids per year at our house trick or treating , plus their parents , grand parents etc , we try to budget £50 to £60 sweet money .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Had a much better shop at the range , for me they are our best supplier here in the U.K. , here are some of the props etc they had in the store with loads more coming in -












































I bought the dead decaying farmer being eat by rats , and the color changing eyes skull .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

aye its nice to see other retailers picking up the pace for the last few years

we have well i have kind of looked forward to asda big reveal for the season and if i am brutally honest since asda dropped the big props circa 2010 the range has gotten worse each year 

it just seems asda is going more for the fancy dress party and that kind of thing which is all when and good but 5 years or so ago i walked into my local asda and saw wanda witch prop for sale and thought wow thats pretty fcking awesome i must purchase that and every 2 years i dust her down and she makes an appearance in our event 

it is a shame really but its not all bad news for us uk people the range and b&m seem to be getting better and better each year


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

sorry i missed the question yes joanne we got the fire and ice lights from america and they are pretty cool 

if you are looking for a projector get one with as many lumens as possible if its going outside dont be tempted by the mini ones one there for £30-50 we paid £70 for one 4 years ago it is a nec model the kind of thing you have in stupid presentation meetings at work it had a new bulb in which has approx 2000 hours life and for a few hours testing running up to halloween and probably 4-5 hours on the night it shoulf last 

you also need to work out how to get your media to play through it i usually run it from my laptop which is controlled via my smartphone should i need to pause it turn the volume up etc 

the dressing up thing is just for a laugh i mean this year i am 40 my wife is 38 we have our 1 year old dressing up this year (last year my wife and mum took it in turns staying in doors with her and she was wearing a my first halloween sleepsuit) so both my parents come down and dress up 

and the cloth i bought was chiifon in grey from victoria market take a torch with you as per the atmosfearfx website i got 2metres by 1.5m for £9.98 


joanne the offer is still there for some wood for the graveyard fence the timber yard i work at sells logs and they come in a crate like these most customers dont want the crates so we usually smash them up and burn them but its great free wood for making a rustic fence the crates are made of birch so they usualy have bark on the wood still


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I made the mistake of buying a mini projector last year the thing blew up at Christmas. Won a NEC M230X on ebay today for £53 it has HDMI so I can use my media player with it. It's got 51% left on the bulb so not bad should last me a time.

did you get the fire and ice lights from halloweencostumes really would like to get some do I need a Step-Down Voltage Converter to get them to work?


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

pacman said:


> Hi joanneB , thank you for your comments most of my gravestones are made of polystyrene , a couple the old west style are old pallet wood , and one as i mentioned before which hides the projector is an old bedside cabinet with polystyrene stuck on it and aged and painted to look more realistic .
> The leaves are from the trees outside my house every Halloween the local kids take three bin bags out and collect them for me for my home made cookies , they think its more than a fair trade , its become a bit of a tradition now and i never run out of volunteers . The railing fence is all black plastic electric conduit painted and disguised to look like railings , and even the ivy is fake bought from Ebay mostly from china as it is so cheap from there .
> if you look at my gravestones there mostly named after childhood film heroes or legends and a few famous horror writers , and i use lots of small items from pound-shops and 99p stores to enhance the look like the one in the photo , the face was from my 99p store as a plastic door knocker .
> View attachment 255409
> ...


Thanks for posing the pics my wickes sells 25mm and 50mm Polystyrene which size did you use. What did you use to stick them to the base did you use poles or did they stand up ok? also what height and width did you finds works best?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Yes the lights came from Halloween costumes and yes I did need a 110v converter they have a is plug on them 

Due to the low wattage you can get away with a really small converted plug i think 45watt is the smallest Amazon had some on offer last week 9.99 each 
Total cost for each light was about 22 someone on an electronic forum suggested I could splice the two leads together but I wasn't keen on doing that being an alien voltage to us Brits


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

wow the rat thing is pretty cool!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

99p store today had 2 packs or A3 ish size lenticulars for...99p. Only 3 designs over the 2 packs though at my store


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Tesco now do a sugar skull cake too...

http://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=287593140


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi joanneB , i used the cheaper white polystyrene sheets as i use the spray paint method to put in the writing and to age the look of the stone , it also has a courser appearance which i prefer , if your not familiar with this method let me know and i will go into more detail , as for thickness i use all and any as i like to make each stone as different from the last as possible .
The bases i made from again polystyrene stuck with gorilla glue if my memory serves me correctly , i find the best way to do this is a week night and leave it to harden totally before you start man handling it too much usually couple days or so by the weekend i can start to mask and fit the letter stencil and really go to town on working on them , this way you don,t need to pegs or poles in , i have a tarmac drive and by putting these polystyrene bases on i can weigh them down with house bricks from behind to stop the wind moving or destroying them .
Again for height its all down to what type of stone or gravestone you are making , what i normally do is do a yahoo search or similar for old graveyard photos or gravestone photos to get inspiration or ideas , i have even taken the odd photo in my local cemetery as well , and of course i have even hammed it up by copying stone shapes from old Hammer horror films , or Universal Horror films as well .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Just a quick query 
Is there an agreed consensus that to project onto windows say in a upstairs room an opaque shower curtain is best or a white sheet 

I have the use of 2nd projector so one in the garden and one upstairs but not sure what to put on the windows

Or even really thin clear plastic


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, some kind of opaque material should work. Give it a try though, see what works.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Will do I have the week off work running up to Halloween so I'll do some setting up and testing then


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi malcolm , i used an opaque shower curtain for my window last year with my Ghostly Apparitions DVD it worked brilliantly , this was after i tried expensive clothe which looked crap , think it cost me £9.99 from Amazon and it was huge .
I made a special frame out of tile batten and painted it black , which i fitted some brass hooks on each end so i could hook it over my window inside , took less than a minute to put up , and down again .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Almost forgot , my local Wilcos has started to get more Halloween stuff in , here,s a quick few pics , nothing big prop wise although the witch is cute but not worth £40 , i will try and see if there's


















any left in the half price sale after .....


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I managed to pick up one of the Halloween clocks from wilko 

Nothing else took my fancy


----------



## madrosie (Sep 18, 2008)

Checked out my Leeds store on Friday and they had loads of stuff. Just got a snow globe but will be going back next week! I really want that night owl inn sign.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

My Homr Bargains had a ground breaker set of a skull and 2 arms for 5.99. Looked good actually and seemed better value than the 12.99 sets which have legs too.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Picked up a skelly dog for our dog kennel and a couple of other bits from the range. They had some nice hanging props. Really liked the talking tree face. Not seen anything in any of the large supermarkets yet. But at least the Christmas stuff is getting put out. Bah humbug☺


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

lawrie said:


> My Homr Bargains had a ground breaker set of a skull and 2 arms for 5.99. Looked good actually and seemed better value than the 12.99 sets which have legs too.


I may have to try a different store as our local ones didn't have these in, and I could do with something for my old breaking out toe pincher prop. Of which I've yet to start.. It'd be nice to get some decent skulls and hands in the stores though


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Our Wilkos in Wakefield has hardly got anything out so far - just an aisle tower with very little on it. Hope we get some of the stuff that was out last year (as per your pics Pacman) - got my eye on the werewolf and the demon masks.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention - if anyone needs a clear plastic goldfish bowl type prop they are selling these at Poundland. Got one today - don't have a clue what I might use it for but it just jumped out at me as having potential. It is described as a "cocktail bowl" for some reason.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Scarybella I am thinking the same!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Talking of which here's a few more images I too today from various retail outlets, starting with Wilko.



















And then Poundworld (or whatever It's called )


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

That's strange my wilkos has had Halloween stuff out for 3 weeks now

It's been picked clean and only the tat is left 

Got my clock (not sure where it will go but the wife liked it last ear when she saw it on grandin road) 

Only asda left to show what they have


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Got a nice severed forearm for £3 from Bargain Buys in Doncaster last Friday - these stores are owned by the same guy who owns PoundWorld. The only problem with it is that it is a lovely spray tan orange colour.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Then back to my current fav place T.K.Maxx. 
















































> That's strange my wilkos has had Halloween stuff out for 3 weeks now


Not round here sadly. They've only just started to put stuff out, but they're always late unfortunately.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

There,s a lot of inconsistency with different areas of the same store thats for sure , but only from what i can see Prop wise i think THE RANGE has the best so far , i could easily have spent a lot more just on impulse buys although your wilko has a shed load more than my local has . 
Malcolm is the WIlko clock a good buy ? is it my eyes or is it up for £40 ? what does it do ? 
And i still like the TKMaxx tombstones as well . We have not got a Home Bargain near to me so cannot comment on that one but sounds like you did well lawrie , and fingers crossed for you DandyBrit that your Wilkos does get a good range in for you , and by the way Silver Spike your TKMaxx definitely wins the award so far for the most amount of Halloween stuff , my store didn't have a quarter of the stuff yours has .


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Pacman I posted a video of the clock recently...


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well to be fair I'm near 3 branches and my photos have been from all of them.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks lawrie , sorry i must have missed that post but i just watched the video from the link you provided cheers , i love it but i am not sure i would pay the £40 price tag


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> Got a nice severed forearm for £3 from Bargain Buys in Doncaster last Friday - these stores are owned by the same guy who owns PoundWorld. The only problem with it is that it is a lovely spray tan orange colour.


I was in there that day too.I picked those arms up. I thought they were a good price for what they are. I nearly put one in the basket. But oooooo those skull lollipops mmmm I don't think the tots will be getting those lol


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I really wish i had a Home Bargains store now , firstly i wanted a severed arm , and now i,m hungry and need to know how good those lollipops are ......


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I can't believe how much stuff has been shown in this post! I've not long started looking for decorations but i'm worried i'm too late. I went to ASDA but nothing out at the weekend. I'm dying to get down to the Range and TK Maxx to see if there's anything left. Always find some great stuff in the poundshops, so i'll be banking on that again. I picked up a fairly mean looking plastic pumpkin wall hanging the other day at a local shop for £3. Ordered a couple of bits and pieces from ebay too.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good for you Kirsty Rice , the only problem you might have seen from the posts on this thread is the inconsistency from one shop to another depending on the area , but like i said Earlier THE RANGE has the best amount of props in my opinion , and then like you said locally you may find some one off bargains .
Have you a theme or you going general decoration ?


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

Going for general at the moment. I meant to say that before! 
I get distracted too easily and go off on a tangent so if I decide on a theme, i'll only go and change my mind the next week... so i'm combining parts of various themes, asylum, voodoo, haunted /murder house etc culminating in a, hopefully, scary-but-not-jump -out-of-your-skin, party.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I usually do the same as its not so same old , same old when you been at it for a good few weeks and you can add stuff ad hoc as well when you going with general horror and Halloween , and yes your party sounds great so far , i have decided my main theme will be swamp witch hag , owing to a prop i hope to get which i bought from the states hopefully soon , and i still have shedloads to do .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> I usually do the same as its not so same old , same old when you been at it for a good few weeks and you can add stuff ad hoc as well when you going with general horror and Halloween , and yes your party sounds great so far , i have decided my main theme will be swamp witch hag , owing to a prop i hope to get which i bought from the states hopefully soon , and i still have shedloads to do .


dont forget to let me know on that step pad if you still want one 
re the clock is it worth the £40 tag ???? probably not 

but our lass saw it last year on grandin road for double that price and wanted one and unless i wanted my gentleman sausage to be used as prop this year i was forced to buy one 

it is pretty cool though


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah don,t get me wrong it looks good and is good from what i have seen but you know how it is malcolm when you have a theme every penny matters to get that theme as good as possible , if i were doing a general setup it would be cool . As for the Step pad i am still waiting and sweating on the prop according to the last e - mail i had its through customs and out for delivery and as far as i know its supposed to come with a pad , but we will see , also as far as what you said about the boss said she wants one well , say no more ...... i haven't even seen one in my Wilkos let alone buy one , and i doubt i will so no chance of trying to get one half price after Halloween me thinks . 
By the way is the BONE CHILLERS DVD good ? i was thinking of buying the new Witch one but i have overspent big-time so its doubtful i will now .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

waitng for my mate to pop round with the witching hour the rest of the collection is very good 

atmosfear dvd's get better each release 

the early one are pretty poor tbh i managed to get them cheap in a sale i think it was 3 for $40 after halloween one year i would have been pretty pissed paying top whack for them its only from ghostly apparitions they get pretty good 

jackolantern is ok on pumpkins but the pumpkinking projections are much better 

bonechillers is very good 

phantasms all i can i say is WOW


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

BLOODY HELL that good then , i was chuffed with Ghostly Apparitions , and i paid dear for my copy and for JACK O LANTERN JAMBOREE .
I don't think i have seen the Pumpkin King projections , is there a link where i can see them ?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

sorry wrong name its the jackolantern king 


http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-by-merchants/128415-new-singing-pumpkin-projections-new-pricing.html


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

My Wilko had started putting out more stuff today. Costumes and a few other bits, some signs, bunting, nothing that exciting.


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

*Now we're getting somewhere!*

I finally got into town and had a rummage round the shops.

Poundland, "Halloween on 31st Street!" pop up shop, Poundworld and TK Maxx.

Initially I wasn't impressed with TK Maxx..until I turned round an saw the Halloween display. No massive, but some cool bits and pieces. Loved the Day of the dead snow globe but it was so heavy I couldn't even lift it to see the price... too expensive I imagine.
Anywho...here's the haul....

Poundland - They had a lot of stuff, but mainly kid friendly bits and pieces. Love the packaging








Pound World - Had some awesome things, I'll be going back!









TK Maxx - Not a lot, but some very nice/chic items. Bit pricey
















HOTS - Pop Up - Big shop, mostly overpriced. I had to wait at the till for 5 minutes for someone to come serve me... but it was 4 for 3 on everything..









Oh, and 2 black light bulbs from Maplin.









and some ebay buys arrived...






















I feel cleansed


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

How much were the blacklights and also the heart/brain??

You got a good haul!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Out of interest, any UK haunters interested in doing a UK only Reap??


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

£8.99 a bulb. Screw bulbs and not that bright. Will do the job I guess.
Heart/brain are tiny and plastic, but got them on ebay for only £2.95


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd be careful with the bulbs,IMO they get extremely hot...i've tried lots of bulbs and none have had an effect anything like the strip lights have


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone near Grantham???


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done Vex_Nightshade , you did really well , by the way where were the heart and brain from ? i could use those . you had a good days hunting and especially when your Ebay stuff arrived as well .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Lawrie, I've never really paid much attention to the reap as it is US based - though it might be a good way of getting the Brit haunters more in touch with each other. Let's see what everyone else thinks and whether we need to alter it for UK needs/wants (due to the crapness of stock/materials here).

Should we ask the mods if we can do a sticky about this question?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Asda had a nice pumping heart last year. Thought about it but the last one they had the packaging was damaged and I'm too mean to pay full price (they wouldn't reduce it as it was just the packaging)


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

We found that last night Grotbags! bit of a shame, but we'll use them somehow.

Brain and heart were bought from here.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251656072...49&var=550917590779&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

A lot of others on ebay but these were the cheapest. Unsure if the others are bigger or folk are just bumping up the prices.
They look cool, but they're not "adult sized" organs. I just looked again and they price has gone up!! If you search 'brain and heart' on ebay there's a few of them from £2.99 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251656072...49&var=550917590779&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Anyone seen anything in ASDA yet?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I signed up to the 2nd reap, thought t would be fun. Course, I have to pay to get stuff across the pond, but I have ways....

If you think a sticky would help, maybe just a post on the main page about it would be enough?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Up to you if you want to run with it - try a post and see who bites. Numbers would be the issue but we could throw it open to N.I and Eire as well. 

The issue with the outliers is always going to be the cost of postage.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone near Nottingham/Grantham way then these are going for a song..

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/whteva/m.html?_pgn=1&isRefine=true


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

lawrie said:


> Anyone near Nottingham/Grantham way then these are going for a song..
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/whteva/m.html?_pgn=1&isRefine=true


Lawrie can't get link to work on my phone. I'd be up for UK reap


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Got it now. I think my wife would chop me up for bits if i won all that. There's a bargain to be had there


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

scarybella said:


> Got it now. I think my wife would chop me up for bits if i won all that. There's a bargain to be had there


I'd buy loads if I was closer and then sell on what I didnt want/couldnt use. I think the kids ones are really creepy. 

Mannequins actually go for quite a bit on ebay, so I have considered buying a lot and then getting them to sell on. However, the 260 mile round trip is offputting.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Never really looked at the reaper thing as it always seemed to be just the stateside members who participated , hate to sound so dumb but what is it all about ? thanks Vex_Nightshade for the link , yeah looks like there hiking the prices now typical .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

lawrie said:


> Anyone near Grantham???


just down the a52 mate near bingham


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

The whole Reaping thing - Its like a Halloweeny secret santa, you buy ,make etc. a parcel of bits for your victim. Bit of fun really.

Malcolm, the ebay link for the mannequins is near Grantham, some rights bargains.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah i would be would up for the reaper thing if it was U.K. lawrie .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Found this online. It's has publicity shots of Sainsburys up coming Halloween selection for this year. Sadly as this is for the PR industry you have to register to see the images close up, but it still gives us a nice little taster of what some branches might be getting very soon.

http://www.prshots.com/archive/categories/sainsburyshome/Halloween-2015-17109

Like the blow mold style light up cat and pumpkin as well as the Halloween tree.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks mine already has some in I like the cat too

Aldi have some things in on the 1st they are online to have a look 

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thu-1-oct/

Happy to take part in a uk reaper


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I hadn't even considered Sainsburys but it looks like they have a decent offering. Shame it's a bit pricey. 
ALDI looks good. I've got a LIDL across the road but not sure if they're getting much in.

I'm dying for ASDA to get their collection out on shelves!! I was in a different poundland today...got a few more bits and pieces...paper lanterns, tea light holder, , led tea lights, bowl and eyeball chocs... I'm loving the selection in there.

Can anyone confirm if The Range has their stock out already? I think I saw pics but can't remember if it was from this years post.


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

i must be the unlucky one in uk, where i am has nothing worth buying that i have seen, but then all the shops near me are small as i'm on outskirts of lake district and need to travel to the big towns for decent shopping!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dear, that sucks.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Aldi's range on website

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thu-1-oct/


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes THE RANGE in Maidstone did have Halloween stock in and i bought and posted photos on this thread a few pages back , but they were still getting more stock in every day , i hope to try and get down there again this weekend its just right in the town center and its a bloody nightmare to get in and out of cos of the traffic .


----------



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

lawrie said:


> Out of interest, any UK haunters interested in doing a UK only Reap??


Hi Lawrie,

I'd be up for this if its going ahead - I organise a few secret Santa's across the University here, and would be happy to recruit and organise if you need someone to do it?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Becky, I was just thinking that I would not have the time to organise this, so by all means go for it. If you look at the first post for the 2nd reap Bethene has done a sensible set of rules. I would say a budget of £10 ish, which is within many peoples budget so will encourage more people. Also, with there being less time for people to make items it seems sensible not to push people into making lots. Any suggestions on final posting date??


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

Phoned ASDA but no one answered so I tried messaging them on Twitter... the service team account came back to me with a less than useful reply >.<


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah - spoke to customer services at our Asda branch this morning - they are talking about next weekend possibly - haven't even had their Halloween stick delivered yet.


----------



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

lawrie said:


> Becky, I was just thinking that I would not have the time to organise this, so by all means go for it. If you look at the first post for the 2nd reap Bethene has done a sensible set of rules. I would say a budget of £10 ish, which is within many peoples budget so will encourage more people. Also, with there being less time for people to make items it seems sensible not to push people into making lots. Any suggestions on final posting date??


Hi Lawrie,

Yes, I saw Bethene's post and think its a good set of rules too. I will have to check the royal mail posting times 
I think a good deadline would be 5 days before the 31st for it to reach everyone on Halloween.

I'll start a new thread and see if any one bites 
I think maybe one small gift (with a budget of £10) would be a good way to start this year as we're a little behind 

Does that sound good?


----------



## AndyRoyals (Sep 24, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, I am new, what is a reap?


----------



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

AndyRoyals said:


> Pardon my ignorance, I am new, what is a reap?


Hi Andy,

Secret Reaper is like Secret Santa except Halloween related 
You sign up, and are given a person's details, then you buy/create a Halloween themed gift (with a budget of £10), and send it to them in time for Halloween. 

Fancy joining?


----------



## AndyRoyals (Sep 24, 2015)

BeckyMurphy said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Secret Reaper is like Secret Santa except Halloween related
> You sign up, and are given a person's details, then you buy/create a Halloween themed gift (with a budget of £10), and send it to them in time for Halloween.
> ...


Sure  Sound like fun!


----------



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome 
The sign up thread will be posted shortly with instructions


----------



## AndyRoyals (Sep 24, 2015)

BeckyMurphy said:


> Awesome
> The sign up thread will be posted shortly with instructions


Thanks Becky


----------



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know the sign up thread for Secret Reaper is up for you to view under General Halloween posts!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Visited my local garden center today and saw they had their Halloween stuff in...























































New take on the standard Halloween bride and groom. This time Rats.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

wow thats some good gear they have 
i hope they have good sales with that lot to continue doing it year on year 

i heard from a friend that my not so local (about 10 miles away) asda was setting out halloween stuff yesterday 

kind off hopping on my toes at work today itching for 5 o'clock to get here dashed home got changed and high tailed it to asda with my good lady in tow 

well all i can i say is screw you asda and you half arsed halloween range yet again 

that may seem harsh but trust me it is pure tosh everything is out so nothing more to come and everything is the exact same as last year 
for those that did not see last years asda i'll recap a few things 

some lame *** zombie that wobbles from side to side 

a spooky telephone

the self walking hand 

the large skull with light up red eye 

the same old range of spiders and black cats and owls 

only 2 blow up's 1 pumpkin and one skeleton

so many costumes infact one whole side was made up of costumes which was about 60ft long and about a 1/3 of the other row was costumes aswell 



i was so pissed off i didnt even bother with pictures as imo the range was that bad 
great if you are having a pissup party but not if you want some decent props from an american owned company 

pics from my haunt setup last year for the props in question 

all i can say is i am so glad i did not rely on asda to get my gear from this year since 2010 asda has got worse year upon year i dread to see what next year will bring them


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Aldi have blow ups for 12.99


----------



## Kahahnu (Sep 26, 2015)

Some great items around this year! I've not bought a lot yet but got some orange lights in B&M and a lovely lantern from TK Maxx. Also bought Yankee Candle's new pumpkin wax-melter.
Hoping to pop to the 31st Street pop up shop and grotto in Bristol soon! Usually get very excited for Asda's selection but doesn't sound like it'll be much good this year which is a shame.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I got some of the orange lights from B and M - want to do a witches oven next year at work if they will let me do a Hansel and Gretel Gingerbread cottage theme so they will do fine for the glowing wood/embers in the oven


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh that looks like they have some great stuff there Silver Spike. I wish there was a much choice and variety here as it seems to be very limited for now. Visited the Glasgow branch of TK Maxx on Friday but not a great deal of Halloween stuff on display so hoping they do get more in. I did manage to pick up the dancing skeleton couple waterglobe from there which I love and think it might stay out all year round.


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I saw that, Bratwitch but I couldn't pick it up as I had too much in my hands!! How much was it? Not sure if there'd be any left right enough.

Bit gutted to hear about the selection at ASDA, Malcolm. The stuff online looked good. I've still got a few shops to look in so hopefully all is not lost.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I,m with malcolm Silver Spike , your garden center has managed to put the whole chain of Asda to shame with their Halloween collection and yes there are some nice props there by the looks , and if memory serves me correctly Asda are owned by an American company WALmart ???? what are they thinking ??? I went back to my Wilkos yesterday but the range they have out is poor and over priced . you all been scanning the shops which is good have any of you found a life-size prop named WOMAN IN BLACK ? I saw a couple on Ebay last year and didn't have the dosh , i regretted it since as i have never seen anymore .


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

The only thing I can find on ebay with that decription is this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-H...-DECORATION-/381417236211?hash=item58ce3d26f3

But it's "vintage", so prob not what you're looking for :/


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I wanted to share this video here, though it is already on the props board.

The setup is very simple and cheap (Under £15 from amazon) and can be used for a Monster in a box (Bigants thread for this showed me how and what to use), A rattling fence, like I have done, Rattling window shutter, a body breaking out of a coffin, a twitching corpse, moving jaws, limbs etc. too.

Apart from it being very easy and very effective, you can set up 4 different props to be fired from one Remote Control and all for that £15. The remote is included so with a few lengths of speaker cable you are sorted.

I hope you like it, I will either add some waving zombie arms so it looks like they trying to escape or, If I dont have the time, simply hang a 'Dont Open Dead Inside' sign on it.

If you want to copy this, let me know and I will post a link, or look for Bigants cheap and easy monster in a box thread.

https://youtu.be/fHHNjTAQCVY


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for looking Vex_Nightshade but thats not her , she was a lot better made and was available here in the U.K. but i had spent my Halloween budget and by the time a couple weeks later they had all gone , the quest continues ..... but thanks for the help anyway .


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Vex_Nightshade said:


> I saw that, Bratwitch but I couldn't pick it up as I had too much in my hands!! How much was it? Not sure if there'd be any left right enough.
> 
> Bit gutted to hear about the selection at ASDA, Malcolm. The stuff online looked good. I've still got a few shops to look in so hopefully all is not lost.


It was the only one out on display on Friday when I picked it up Vex_Nightshade and £20 but well worth it imo. I am hoping they will get more in as would like to pick up the skull / raven waterglobe too. Pretty disappointed in Asda's stuff also. I got that zombie last year and notice it is a couple of quid dearer this year than last year too. Will maybe try to find something different to do with / to it this year.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Nipped in The Range and its safe to say that they have the best variety of props so far. A good selection of larger props- shaking coffins, butler, groundbreaker etc. They also have dog skeletons similar too, but I would say smaller than Costco ones, for £8 and also hands and feet on chains for £2 each. They also did small motor to spin a hanging prop, similar to a glitter ball motor for £6.


----------



## The PinProject (Sep 28, 2015)

I've noticed the dollar store has stepped it up this year! Usually they have a few aisles this year its literally half the store!! wooohoo


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

Bratwitch said:


> It was the only one out on display on Friday when I picked it up Vex_Nightshade and £20 but well worth it imo. I am hoping they will get more in as would like to pick up the skull / raven waterglobe too. Pretty disappointed in Asda's stuff also. I got that zombie last year and notice it is a couple of quid dearer this year than last year too. Will maybe try to find something different to do with / to it this year.


I managed to jump in tonight 20 mins before closing and grabbed one of the skeleton couple globes. I love it. The Argyle Street branch had some globes with a raven on top of books, Frankenstein, a gargoyle and a couple of others


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

My TK maxx had this in a while ago...


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I think I saw a motorbike one... was distracted though


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I,m with you lawrie i think THE RANGE is miles ahead of any of the other stores as regards good quality substantial props for value for money than any of their competitors , and some of the cheaper props can be butchered to help adapt to home made props , my rotten scarecrow with rats just needs a little more detail paint wise to the face and then its good to go as far as i,m concerned , i think i will try to get back down there to see what else they have had in since i went there last , thanks for the update lawrie .


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Vex_Nightshade said:


> I managed to jump in tonight 20 mins before closing and grabbed one of the skeleton couple globes. I love it. The Argyle Street branch had some globes with a raven on top of books, Frankenstein, a gargoyle and a couple of others
> 
> View attachment 259186


That's the branch I visited too. It sounds like they have got more stock in so will need to try dropping by this week again. Also want to find time to visit The Range as well as from the photos posted here it certainly looks as though it has a better choice of props, etc.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Well after weeks waiting for our large Asda to get their *** in gear yesterday their Halloween was out. Didn't see anything that jumped out at me. No stand up props . No hanging props no inflatables... utterly disappointing. Can't believe they're a part of walmart.

Didn't even see any skulls ....hellooooooooo it's Halloween. 

I literally ran along the display. 70% fancy dress 20% candy and 10%kids decorating bits. Nothing remotely grown up in. Maybe they'll get more in but I'm not holding my breath. 

Yes the range and our large B&M have the best stuff. And apart from some bits from the £ shop they're the only shops I've bought from this year.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

more TK max


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey, some of that TK Max stuff looks pretty good. A little on the pricier side, I'm guessing? Nice refined style...


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice photos *Lawrie*. I think T.K.Maxx has had some superb stuff in this year. 

Went to my local Asda today, and yes, it wasn't as great as previous years. Their light up pumpkins always annoy me with their shoddy finish for a start.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting glad they have the phone in as missed out last year.

Just doing the last bits on the garden so will have a free weekend to start on my graveyard. Does anybody have a way to trigger zombie props I have the one from asda and the range. My garden is enclosed so people wont be walking in it but would love for them to go off when people walk pass.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

aldi have similar inflatables all 4ft tall https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thu-1-oct/


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

joanneB said:


> Thanks for posting glad they have the phone in as missed out last year.
> 
> Just doing the last bits on the garden so will have a free weekend to start on my graveyard. Does anybody have a way to trigger zombie props I have the one from asda and the range. My garden is enclosed so people wont be walking in it but would love for them to go off when people walk pass.


a lot of props have an extra socket for a step pads

if its not possible than some are either moton activated a torch flash can trigger this 

ot some are sound activated a simple noise should trigger it


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Silver Spike said:


> Nice photos *Lawrie*. I think T.K.Maxx has had some superb stuff in this year.
> 
> Went to my local Asda today, and yes, it wasn't as great as previous years. Their light up pumpkins always annoy me with their shoddy finish for a start.


Crikey there wasn't any of that in my local big asda...just fancy dress stuff at the min. Hope they get some different stock in


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s another annoying thing Scarybella , bloody consistency my TKMaxx had nothing like the amount of Halloween stuff the stores you guys up north had and i am betting this will be the same inconsistency with Asda and there various regional stores wont have half as much as other stores .


----------



## ScottishMama (Sep 29, 2015)

T K Maxx for me tomorrow then lol! I did get a couple of snow globes there a couple of years ago and never thought to look again! So disappointing what we get across here...I'm actually just thinking of using eBay and getting stuff shipped across x


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Be careful of the fleecers on e - bay though , you know who i mean the people who put 99p or pound-shop items on e - bay for £3 or £4 quid plus shipping , check for any U.K. Halloween threads first sometimes we can help each other and get stuff and ship it to other members who want the bits who maybe don't have a store in there area we have done this before , so don't get fleeced and good luck with TKMaxx today ,


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another year with lack of decent large props. I'm yet to visit The Range, so still some hope. There's a pretty good witch on their site but seems its buyable instore only . I hope my local stocks it. 

The Aldi inflatables are a great price. Think I'll have to get a couple as most Trick or Treaters that vist here are young ones.

The days of ASDA owning Halloween are a distant memory, poor show this year, again! 

HomeBargains had a large prop on their site but it isn't there now :/ just came back to me .

I hope there's a good deal on sweets for the ToT'ers. Ran out last year, worst nightmare!!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Batley , i know its so bloody frustrating , i have posted some photos of some of the stuff in my local RANGE a few pages back on this thread if you want to see some of there stuff it might give you an idea of what they should have in your local RANGE , i actually bought a dead scarecrow creep with rats eating him , for me its still the best store in the U.K. for Halloween props and in general for Halloween decorating or for adapting some of there props like we do , hope it might help you or get you inspired to go get some .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Found quite a nice little skeleton in Wilkinsons today for £3 - posable and nicely detailed - made out of a good quality material - may come in useful for a reaper gift?!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD M8 , glad your wilkos got something good , mine was crap .


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Picked this up from Home Bargains for £4.99.

Think will be using the skull in a toe pincher, possibly an arm too.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Maybe with pic


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Worth looking in Hobbycraft if you have one. Nothing amazing, but useful things. some foam outlines of bats, witches hats etc for 50p/£1/£2, papier mache skulls and hats and books etc. lots of paints in good colours that kind of thing


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Well my wilko had their stock out not great no clocks etc... No skulls. . They did have a couple of their pose and stays for £15 would look ok after a good corpsing. I agree the Range has won hands down so far for me too,followed by B&M. But the stores vary massively from one another though.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

lawrie said:


> Maybe with pic


Nice find.. not seen this in our local 2 home bargains.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Tell you what lawrie the bony arms would look great reaching out of your new mechanical rattling prop you made , by the way i got mine on there way to me apparently , i might try to knock up my storm cellar door idea if i get chance this weekend , i might have to contact you if i get the wiring wrong .... lol , and i have the same prob as you scarybella got a wilkos with sod all any good in it , so bloody inconsistent HURRAH FOR THE RANGE .


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I know Pacman, that is one optiom for them. However, I fancy a toe pincher with an open section for the skull to look out,with a fan in the bottom to make the skull turn side to side. Then have a hand gripping some of the boards which rattle using an actuator. Think that would ve cool


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I finally made it to the Range today... they had *most* of the stuff that i'd seen on the website but it was all squashed together on two half aisles and there were barely any prices on things. Had to check prices at the till, and then ended up not getting one of the "shackle" type decs due to them not being able to get a price >.<

So much Christmas stuff out already, I couldn't believe it.

I jumped into B&M as well, really busy which wasn't fun, but grabbed a few more bits and pieces.
The Cauldron Mister caught my eye but I haven't tried it yet so unsure if it's a waste of money or not....

Here's my haul... this'll be one of the last unfortunately as i'm reaching my budget.








I did get round the charity shops and found some cool bits and pieces for DIY'ing .. fingers crossed they turn out ok


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice collection Vex. I liked that talking tree face. I was soooo tempted. The thing is in the UK shops sell out of Halloween and that's it gone for another year so they don't order any new stock incase it doesn't sell. That's the sad truth.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Vex_Nightshade said:


> I finally made it to the Range today... they had *most* of the stuff that i'd seen on the website but it was all squashed together on two half aisles and there were barely any prices on things. Had to check prices at the till, and then ended up not getting one of the "shackle" type decs due to them not being able to get a price >.<
> 
> So much Christmas stuff out already, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> ...


Some great stuff on here from our beloved isle!!! I really want the Edgar Allan Poe snow globe from T K Maxx, but its really heavy, not to mention fragile. I'd be gutted if I dropped it before it made it home(I don't drive). I haven't checked out Tesco yet, Asda is disappointing, although this year I did get the old fashioned phone, which I've steampunked. The mister you've got should be okay, I bought one from Asda years ago for £12 and it still works fine, although it needs a wavy hand occasionally to get a bit more movement...one of these days I will buy a proper fog machine... Your Range looks like its got much better choice than ours down south this year. I swear some shops are dumbing it down, whilst others are doing better!!


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I really wish TK Maxx had the snowglobes in all year, they're fab, but I can't buy them all in one month sadly.
I haven't looked in Tesco or ASDA either yet, heard some bad things.

I tried the mister out and I was pleasantly surprised. The plastic "mist catcher" part doesn't seem to fit well into the holder, so I had to jam it and it's at a slight slant. It sticks up above the mist and you can see the wire inside as well... but I'm just being pedantic. It's much cheaper than a fog machine or dry ice 

You'd think the point of chain stores was that they were all the same >.< Frustrating when one store has something and another doesn't


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Vex_Nightshade said:


> I finally made it to the Range today... they had *most* of the stuff that i'd seen on the website but it was all squashed together on two half aisles and there were barely any prices on things. Had to check prices at the till, and then ended up not getting one of the "shackle" type decs due to them not being able to get a price >.<
> 
> So much Christmas stuff out already, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> ...


Nice one. May I ask how much was the small skelly and the grey lady and where were they from?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for pics and infos, especially from The Range. Been today and bought the £29.99 witch they have on thier site, hanging bat and a few others. Almost spent £100 so its safe to say The Range highly impressed me . I also noticed the Christmas stock they had out already, singing Santa beside the door, argh! 

Managed to pick up 2 inflatables from Aldi, last two luckily. Good for the price. 

Wonders if Lidl will make an effort this year?! Oh and Sainsbury's, too.

I really want a dropping spider prop, only eBay seem to have them at silly prices. Gutted Wilko haven't brought them back this year.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

It's October already and yet my local Sainsburys still haven't put anything Halloween out! Urgh!

Went back to T.K.Maxx today and they surprised me by having a few new things in...

Love this glass sweet bowl. It was large too. I may end up getting it If It's still there at the weekend.





































I like the little glass pumpkins. Good price too.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes there's some classy quality items at TK again


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

both from The Range. Skeleton lights up and was £9.99, The grey lady/bride was £13.99 and her eyes glow red. She's just a head, hands and foam arms, but it's effective.

I looked at the witch Bately, wasn't sure where i'd store it though, sadly.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

If you are thinking of a smoke machine then get on ebay. I picked up a used 700watt machine with 3 litres of juice for £20. The juice alone is worth a tenner. It doesnt have a timer, I have to push a button, but for the price, run through a diy chiller, I think it could be the best purchse I made this year.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Vex_Nightshade said:


> both from The Range. Skeleton lights up and was £9.99, The grey lady/bride was £13.99 and her eyes glow red. She's just a head, hands and foam arms, but it's effective.
> 
> I looked at the witch Bately, wasn't sure where i'd store it though, sadly.


Thanks for that. I wondered where the lady was coming from as eBay is riddled with her right about now as folks flog her for inflated prices on the secondly market..


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

For anyone who has a Wilkinsons that doesn't stock their full range, it's possible to order things online and have them delivered free to your local store. Then you just go in and pick it up. We did that to get our £15 skeleton last year, and the bonus was that it came in a huge cardboard box with loads of packing material that we can use for other projects. You obviously don't get the chance to check out the item before you pay for it, but if you're disappointed you can just return it. 

Just about to go out and re-visit Home Sense to see if what Halloween stuff is left. After taking all those photos, I keep looking back and seeing things I should have bought! Our theme for this year is coming together nicely. We've got a couple of weird items from charity shops, like an old teapot for our witch's kitchen.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Vex_Nightshade said:


> I finally made it to the Range today... they had *most* of the stuff that i'd seen on the website but it was all squashed together on two half aisles and there were barely any prices on things. Had to check prices at the till, and then ended up not getting one of the "shackle" type decs due to them not being able to get a price >.<
> 
> So much Christmas stuff out already, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> ...


That looks a great haul Vex_Nightshade, some nice pieces there. Hoping to make it out to The Range some time this week, Hobbycraft too for a few crafting bits and pieces. TK Maxx has been my favourite place this year as I love the waterglobes too but do wish they would do them all year round as well and could happily blow my whole Halloween budget there if I'm not careful 

I picked up the witch inflatable from Aldi after seeing it advertised, the ToTs we get here tend to be on the younger side so thought it would be good for outside and might go back to pick up one of the others, there was a choice of a Frankenstein, Skeleton and Ghost too. 

Visited Wilko's yesterday and found they had a very limited selection which was disappointing. Home Bargains was much better and staff were putting out stock even as we were stalking the aisles so managed to pick up a few things some of which just might make it into my Secret Reaper's box


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

lawrie said:


> If you are thinking of a smoke machine then get on ebay. I picked up a used 700watt machine with 3 litres of juice for £20. The juice alone is worth a tenner. It doesnt have a timer, I have to push a button, but for the price, run through a diy chiller, I think it could be the best purchse I made this year.


Is that a chauvet machine
what's it like outdoors 
I have an antari ice 1000 low level fogger but may have use for a 2nd machine 

Not sure what a diy chiller is though or how to build one


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

Silver Spike said:


> Thanks for that. I wondered where the lady was coming from as eBay is riddled with her right about now as folks flog her for inflated prices on the secondly market..


It's a joke, I saw some poundworld wares on ebay for around £7 a piece. Shame they can't monitor it.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I guess they punish people for being lazy and those that think eBay is cheap for everything


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

It's a shame the prices people pay for pound stuff especially if you cant leave the house to get to these shops.

pIcked up the asda phone last night want to kill the thing already


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

HAHAH i wanted one of those Asda phones as well guess i,m glad i didn't get one now joanneB , i Suppose there's an awful lot of smaller rural areas that have Halloween fans that maybe don't have a pound-shop nearby that buy this stuff off e - bay as there unaware how much it is available for , then discover later they have been fleeced , oh and by the way if you need a run through on how to make an effective chiller malcolm let me know i made one a few years ago , cost me a few quid in plumbing supplies but it did work and the effect on the fog was really good it really hugged the floor and was soooo much like the effect i wanted like in the old hammer films graveyard scenes , but then there's new low lying denser fog juice available now but i personally don't know how good that is . 
Now i don't want to sound like your mum Bratwitch , but save some of your pocket money cos you know your going to need it at the RANGE later this week , believe me if you like props they are the best we have here in the U.K. by far , OK TKMaxx is good for interior Halloween decor of a classy higher end quality but for dead farmers with rats hanging out of them with eyes that are flashing lights THE RANGE is king .


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

TK maxx has some fantastic Halloween goodies,In love shopping in there


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I got this little hooded dog cape/coat







for my sisters little dog from POUNDLAND they had a skeleton outfit and another devil one , but i liked this one best and in fairness for a quid whose moaning , but after that there wasn't much else to get , all stuff i have seen before and here is a photo she sent me of her dog in the outfit , so that was a good bye , bet these are on e - bay for lot more than £1 .....


----------



## partygirluk (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi all. Another in Nottingham, I'm afraid.

Malcolm uk - I made a chiller a few years ago out of an old cool box and a plastic hose from a hoover. It's still going strong. Just drilled holes in either end and wound the hose around inside. Fill with ice and attach the fog machine to one end.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Went to my nearest The Range today and was horribly disappointed. They had far less stuff them last year and the item I was after (the hanging grey lady) was sold out. Apparently a load of people had raced in at the weekend and snapped her up. To sell on bloody ebay at high prices I suspect. 

Did get the werewolf and one of the shaking reapers though, but I really want that lady!

Went to Sainsbury's today and they had a ton of stuff. Much better selection then last year I thought. I got the large blow mold style light up pumpkin and a couple of those pumpkin skelly's.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol, trust me pacman, you aren't even close to sounding like my mum and definitely holding on to some cash to splash at the Range this week. I only hope they have some stuff left! Saw the pics of your dead farmer being eaten by rats, looked pretty awesome. 

I couldn't agree more joanneB some of the stuff being sold on ebay is shocking, browsing earlier I found the inflatable witch I bought from Aldi for £12.99 someone was selling on ebay for £56! Daylight robbery! (Lol now I sound like my mum, pacman! )


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

silver spike said:


> went to my nearest the range today and was horribly disappointed. They had far less stuff them last year and the item i was after (the hanging grey lady) was sold out. Apparently a load of people had raced in at the weekend and snapped her up. To sell on bloody ebay at high prices i suspect.
> 
> did get the werewolf and one of the shaking reapers though, but i really want that lady!
> 
> Went to sainsbury's today and they had a ton of stuff. Much better selection then last year i thought. I got the large blow mold style light up pumpkin and a couple of those pumpkin skelly's.




wow!!!...wow!!!!...wow!!!..


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Nipped into Sainsburys while I was out running tonight as my sister told me yesterday that they had lots of Halloween stuff out. Lots of good prices really like the light up eyes, floating ghost, Book candle, pumpkin path lights. Will be going back to pick something up in the morning.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

See this is what really Fs me off , my sainsburys had nothing at all like you guys had i was gutted when i saw what a great deal you guys got , but good for you , and by the way Silver Spike i hope to be going to my RANGE again this week so if you really want a grey lady i can look and see if they have one , if they do would you like me to get it for you ? i cant remember what i got for malcolm last year but that was from the range , the only probs is the postage although it was not that heavy it was quite big and awkward to send and worked out well over a £5 in fact i think it may have been a grey lady . Let me know if you want me too look i would be willing to pick you one up if they have them . And Bratwitch i want to meet your mum she sounds cool , lol anyway i hope you get to find what you want from the RANGE when you go but again let me know if you have any problems .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats very kind of you to offer and yes, I would like one If they have it.

Any clearer ideas though on postage costs? Between 5 to 7 quid would be okay, but any more then that might be too much for me right about now. Second class parcel post or even using Hermes might be good to try and keep the price down.

Once again thanks for offering.


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Went into Asda today and was disappointed. Tried Tesco's too but nothing even out yet..... Will see what Sainburys has to offer and try the Range at the weekend. Great post this. Thanks guys.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I cannot remember what it cost malcolm last year , it was quite wide as this is where the structure of the prop is that was the problem if i remember correctly and that was why it was more expensive as i had to cut a box to cover it and that made it heavier and dearer , i think it was between the £5 - £7 but i just cannot remember , i know it was more than i thought it would be and i think it was second class recorded i think , my missus sent it for me , but i will have a look for you Silver Spike.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. Once again I appreciate it.

After all this it's probably sold out at your branch too!

By the way when are you intending to go there? I said I'd try phoning my local branch one more time at the end of this week to se if they get a new shipment, although the assistant I spoke too was terribly vague about it all, and said she wasn't sure they were getting anymore in.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like Sainsbury's have made more of an effort this year - I'll check out my local store to see what they have. 
was in the entrance this weekend and saw their carving pumpkins - they have large ones for £3, slightly smaller pumpkins for £2. Anyone know what the other supermarkets are charging? I remember back in the 'glory days' of Asda having really good Halloween stuff, circa about 2008, they used to get pumpkins in for £1. I don't think anywhere does them that cheaply any more.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Morrisons have 50p Halloween pumpkins in will they last till Halloween if I get some now?


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> Morrisons have 50p Halloween pumpkins in will they last till Halloween if I get some now?



What a bargain JoanneB...Keep them in a cool place and they will keep till Halloween


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> What a bargain JoanneB...Keep them in a cool place and they will keep till Halloween


Thanks have got 3 so will keep them cool


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Went to Sainsburys today got the big eyes and a eye necklaces


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

joanneB said:


> It's a shame the prices people pay for pound stuff especially if you cant leave the house to get to these shops.
> 
> picked up the Asda phone last night want to kill the thing already


Lol!! I bought the Asda phone too but I've left the tag on it so its still silent. I 
just bought it because it looks good. I have changed it a bit to fit my Steam punk theme...I might crack it open on Halloween though ;-)


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I ordered a realistic rubber heart online...I'm hoping to track down a small red flashing led...I'd love to add a clockwork fixing to it(not necessarily a working one)...Or maybe put it in a jar with wires and stuff coming out of it...I've decided to buy some general Autumn themed stuff...just to cheer the place up after Halloween too! I'm trying to find some dinky pumpkins too...anyone seen any little ones in any of the supermarkets here. My Sainsburys only has huge ones...


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I will keep an eye out for you carmilla1970 , if i spy any i will give you a heads up , No probs Silver Spike , like i said i will have a look for you and see and if they have them i will get one .


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

The house down the road have webs and lots of witches hats hanging up from a trees in the front garden they also have lots of things in the front window. Nice to see makes me really want to do my windows now but will wait till the 17th.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds lovely. Normally my house would be 'Halloweened' by now, although I usually leave the outside until Halloween itself. Then on the 1st Nov it all comes back down...unfortunately work shifts/finances have held me back this year. I thought some general Autumn colours in wreaths/ ornaments would be nice to lead up to the really cold weather.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I do the same as you carmilla1970 but its so much work as i have fake fences and props etc and i put them out on the day then about 9 Halloween night i take it all down and in again , and put most of the big stuff out the back yard behind a 6 foot fence until the next day to put it all away properly , but this will be my last year this year due to ill health i think .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a real shame Pacman - if you can continue then do - we need all the enthusiasts we can get over here. Hope things go OK with you.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> but this will be my last year this year due to ill health i think .


Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> I do the same as you carmilla1970 but its so much work as i have fake fences and props etc and i put them out on the day then about 9 Halloween night i take it all down and in again , and put most of the big stuff out the back yard behind a 6 foot fence until the next day to put it all away properly , but this will be my last year this year due to ill health i think .


Very sorry to hear it.


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

carmilla1970 said:


> I ordered a realistic rubber heart online...I'm hoping to track down a small red flashing led...I'd love to add a clockwork fixing to it(not necessarily a working one)...Or maybe put it in a jar with wires and stuff coming out of it...I've decided to buy some general Autumn themed stuff...just to cheer the place up after Halloween too! I'm trying to find some dinky pumpkins too...anyone seen any little ones in any of the supermarkets here. My Sainsburys only has huge ones...


Tesco have the little mini pumpkins in stock here atm as do Lidls...if we have them already they must be knocking around England too


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> I do the same as you carmilla1970 but its so much work as i have fake fences and props etc and i put them out on the day then about 9 Halloween night i take it all down and in again , and put most of the big stuff out the back yard behind a 6 foot fence until the next day to put it all away properly , but this will be my last year this year due to ill health i think .


That's such a shame. Sorry to hear you're health is suffering. I love Halloween and my 'Haunts' are pretty basic but its hard work keeping up our end sometimes...especially with the stresses/strains of life. But I hope my daughters generation will get into the 'spirit' ;-) and carry the fun on.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you Grotbags. I have a local Lidl...right next to the Range, so I'll take a look later.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

carmilla1970 said:


> Sounds lovely. Normally my house would be 'Halloweened' by now, although I usually leave the outside until Halloween itself. Then on the 1st Nov it all comes back down...unfortunately work shifts/finances have held me back this year. I thought some general Autumn colours in wreaths/ ornaments would be nice to lead up to the really cold weather.


Well I've finally started...currently putting curtain wire up for the black drapes, and removing last years staples from the walls (I know...laaaazy girl!) have transformed a couple more items for my theme and got the ladder out ready to venture into my Halloween storage space(loft) when the kid comes home as I can't be trusted with heights alone lol!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys , its my ticker , dodgy valve just leaves me knackered all the time so after work not a lot of ooomph left so i will see but both my daughters are older now my oldest is 20 this month and my youngest 16 and i did it for them originally now they don't even want to be home when i do the setup , one wants to go clubbing and the other says its old now ..... ahhhh those were the days when they used to come home from school beaming with huge smiles and all there friends had all said their house was the coolest and scariest ever ..... but memories never go and i have at least given them that , i just wish someone else round my road would take up the gauntlet and carry it on , i would love to help them and advise and even instruct if there not that good with power tools but it don't look like anyone can be bothered , pity we didn't all live closer , imagine if all us on this thread lived on the same street ..... BLOODY HELL we would be on the national news channel BEST HALLOWEEN DECORATED STREET in the U.K. , nice thought eh .


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

That would be brilliant...with our diverse mix of skills/theme ideas etc...I'm the same...the only house decorated in our road virtually! The odd window cling goes up but not much else.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all, just come in from my laborat . . sorry garage.
Just thought I'd add a couple of things. Excuse me if stuff has already been mentioned but I'm still 2/3 rds through this post but thought I'd contribute.
Earlier I saw many posts about the shops stocking halloween stuff, yes I'd agree it's waned off from previous years but still there is some good stuff to be had. I think Asda's improved on last year (bought the spooky phone and a replacement walking hand (mine broke last year after about 7 years!!) so this is Thing2! 
We had a look in TKMax last weekend and there is some nice stuff in there although a bit pricey, still tempted as it looks more classy stuff rather than some of the plastic normal fare - tempted with the skull candelabras and globes, they'll go well in our Gothic Mansion front room!
We also went to Range near Rochdale and here's a couple of shots in the shop - bought the white ghoul and bloody shower curtain and an impressive broom that only cost £4!!














If anyone lives near Manchester there is a great fancy dress stall in the indoor market in Ashton-Under-Lyne who have loads of Halloween stuff. I got a few more things last week - become a regular this last few years! Also in Hyde there is a fancy dress shop which normally get some good props in but they're a bit late this year - I'm keeping a watch!
Sorry to hear about your health Pacman, hope it doesn't stop you enjoying Halloween, just do what you feel you want to do and enjoy yourself.
Happy preparations to you all!!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

My hallway is beginning to resemble a subterranean cave now...perfect for Cthulhu to wallow in!!!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

for a few years now its just been me and wife who have made the effort in our village (about 120 houses) 
last year we had someone else get it in on the halloween scene and oddly enough he reffered to us as the competition 

if i'm honest i was going to have this year off last year was stressful with a our new 6 week old and a year later we were both feeling like we might take this year off and just enjoy a few pumpkins and small bits and bobs 

anyway in late august i was out washing the car and two young kids came past and one said to the other "thats the best house ever for halloween if you are stopping at our house we need to come round here" 

kind of made me all warm and fuzzy and the night was back on 

Pacman sorry to hear about your daughters kind of sad that you need to retire from doing a haunt when clearly its something you enjoy doing and a shame they cant all come together and help you keep things going 

if you get a good turn out from the locals and you trust them maybe ask for a bit of community help after all its mainly their kids that are getting enjoyment from what we do 

might be a bit easier this year with halloween on a saturday


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks to you all , very kind of you , its the local kids that have kept me going i have built up a bit of a reputation in my area i live in a fairly deprived council area and so many of the kids don't get much and it was for those kids in the last few years i have kept it going . we normally have around 300 - 400 kids plus their parents and grandparents etc etc all in all must have over 1000 people come to our house each year and its now become harder each year to try and improve on the previous as the pressure has built up and i ain,t getting any younger , as i explained to some of you guys in previous threads we make up sweet bags or MIX-UPS and so this is how every year we know exactly how many kids have been to our house from how many bags of sweets we have left , one year we ran out at 375 and had to give out packets of crisps and anything else we could raid from our cupboards .
I wasn't going to do much this year due to my health but as always i want it to be good , so i blew the budget the first week and i still need more wood and materials , and i am hoping to do a witch/skeleton theme if all goes well , i know a funny mix but i never done a witch theme before and i got my SWAMP HAG/WITCH from the states so i hope it works well , and as you said malcolm when you get that sort of feedback from the kids its a huge boost , i had three local kids last year say when they get older they are going to decorate their houses , and one said " i am going to have fake gravestones in my garden as well and one of them i will put your name on ..... " , nuff said i was highly chuffed , the greatest honor any of us part time horror merchants could ever think of , still 16 years of Halloween decorating left me with a ton of kit , trouble is i don't know whether to sell it off or hope my daughters will change their minds in the future if god willing i become a grandparent , who knows i might end up with them being chuffed with their granddads house being the scariest and the best , fingers crossed me thinks . Here,s a pic of part of my witches shack i hope to put out front of my house still got to finish the front porch section and the side , you guys need to post some of your props or Halloween facades on the forum as well so we can see what you all been busy at .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow Pacman! No wonder you've got health problems!
300-400 kids! You must have spent more on sweets than halloween props!
. . . and still building a witches shack, I thought you were taking it easy? Well good on you, you do us all proud!

I know what you mean when kids complement you displays, I've had a couple of comments these last couple of years and it's great.
I've finally finished reading all this thread finally and it's great what you all come up with and how helpful you all are, and I agree with just about all of it regarding the shops!
One thing has struck me, no-one has mentioned the scene setters rolls? Does any of you use them? I've got loads now and I think they make all the difference and are really effective, I've just bought the spooky forest one as I'm doing the conservatory in that theme (bringing the outside in!).

So Pacman you want pictures, well here's a few from last year to be going on with, hope you all enjoy them! . . .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s bloody brilliant Daveferatu i love what you did last year very very well done and effective , and no i personally have never used the scene setters but from your setup i have been missing a trick they looked brilliant i shall definitely have to see if there's anything that would suit my setup this year .
And by the way the sweets used to cost us over £40 to £50 per year but this year a friend knows an ice cream man who has kindly got us some wholesale so its nearly half that this year , especially as the pound-shops and 99p stores don't seem to do as many good deals with the sweet packs as they used to .
And thanks for posting the pictures , its always easier to see a setup than try to explain it and i cant wait to see this years so get snapping m8 .


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Great pictures daveferatu. Looks like you make a real effort, brilliant to see. Well done.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

We used a couple of scene setter rolls last year, in our 'haunted theatre'. I'd always had mixed feelings about them in the past, because I don't like the plasticky, shiny surface; but actually I was really pleased with the way they looked. Here are some photos. I think they look better in the dark as you can't see how shiny they are, and they look more like a real surface (bricks, columns, etc.). They are a great, quick way to add atmosphere and make the space look completely different. 
View attachment 261806

View attachment 261807


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Imagined,
your photos don't work, it lists as 2 attachments but when I click on them it says "invalid attachment"?

Yes I totally agree, they make so much difference!
I first tried them for our 2nd party in 2008, got the ghost ones and everyone loved them - seen here.







So each year I've got the odd roll and now I've quite a few, I've just bought a second Gothic mansion as one set only went half way round the room so I used the bottom roll (the grey one) and put it up upside down on a different wall as you can see either side of Dracula on my 3rd photo. So this year I'm going to do it properly!!
Gonna start putting the decorations up this weekend to give me a bit more time this year!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I felt the same about scene setters a few years ago, but when I decided on a woodland theme...it was the only way to go...worked brilliantly and a lot easier than trying to transform a cream and blue front room into a forest!!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I am being converted i think .......


----------



## AndyRoyals (Sep 24, 2015)

Must say I have been slightly disappointed by the Halloween selection this year. There doesn't appear to be too much about.

This year we are having a little street party for the children in our street. We have a 3x6m marquee which we are putting up and I will be projecting onto the back of it (which will be the 'front' for any TOTs walking into the street). I have a 2m(h)x6m(w) area to project onto so have created a crypt/mausoleum digital facade to project onto it which will have many of the AtmosFearFX and Hallowindow digital decorations incorporated into it. Hopefully this, coupled with some gravestones & Fencing, should create a good yet cost effective effect (if you already own a projector haha).

The day time will include the children carving pumpkins, decorating and halloween games. The evening we are having our party inside and the effects will be in full swing! 

The UK needs to warm more to this holiday as the kids generally love it!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

wow, love all the pics!!

I only really decorate around the front door, so sadly my pics won't be as impressive. 

I bought 8x 50p pumpkins from Morrisons. The best before on the label is Nov 7th. Keeping them in a cardboard box in the shady area of the garden. Worth the risk, great deal. There's a limit of 6 per transaction at my store, but separate transaction was allowed 

I also managed to source a dropping spider but cost double Wilkos price last year, £29.99. Oh well, wanted it very much!

Unfortunately my decoration fund is now dried up, haven't even been in Sainsbury's yet . Fingers crossed for their 70% off sale on Nov 1st lol.

As for Trick or Treat sweets I bought so far:
8 x 25 Haribo minibags @1.99 each (B&M)
12 x 21 Maynards Discovery Patch minibags @.96p each (Morrisons)

ASDA are doing 35 funsize Mars variety (I think) for £3 each. Cheapest place to buy them. I'll get 7 bags later.

Also bought 200 glowstick/bracelets via eBay for £9.89.

I will also have to get a jar of lollies as backup but as I am catering for 200 (4 items each) ToT'ers, I think that'll be enough. Though, last year I had to split the bags I made up as we ran out too quickly. 

If I see any other good confectionary deals I will post here.

Also, I'd love to know how to make a cheap fog cooler, please, although my DIY skills are almost non-existent. 

3 weeks to go!!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

If in Bedford, ebay has a used once chauvet fog machine for £20. 

Check youtube for diy fog chillet instructions- the cat littrr box design is best in my opinion, use loose ice and put a plastic bag over the exit vent.

asda have loads of new props online. waaay more than in store


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I keep meaning to buy a fog machine

Hoping to build my fence on Sunday got my fire and ice light turning up on Monday hope that look really good. 

My bm have this in for £16.99 I really like it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lcjWhHhybU#t=20

Where is the best place to get a large skeleton from?

Also does anybody have the home bargains Halloween Interactive Hooded Reaper Figure

http://www.homebargains.co.uk/products/11016-halloween-interactive-hooded-reaper-figure.aspx


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> I keep meaning to buy a fog machine
> 
> Hoping to build my fence on Sunday got my fire and ice light turning up on Monday hope that look really good.
> 
> ...



Cheapest place to buy a 5ft lifesize hanging skeleton is from Ebay around £29.95 + £3.95 postage


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Depends on what quality skelly you want - Wilkinsons do one for £15 but it isn't fully poseable, If it is used at night or for corpsing then it might do you.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I still prefer the POSE & STAY skellys , you can slightly tighten the nuts on them if they get too loose , and as the name suggests you can make them look more to what you want with the movable joints .
As for the general Halloween selection i,m with you AndyRoyals , apart from the odd thing they have gone down from previous years , very poor quality items in some cases and also price wise not worth the money charged , although there has been the odd saving grace like these Poundshop horror portraits -







and i did manage to find some good items from our 99p store , chopped off ears for adding into a jar for my witches theme , along with chopped off fingers and some eyeballs along with some colored warning tape as seen in the picture -







also managed to complete the side of my witches shack today as well -


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help on the skellys was going to leave it till next year but matalan had a very good offer on so in the end I got 3 poseable joint skellys for £63 del didn't need 3 but I'm sure I can find a place for the last one

Wow the shacks looking great the kids will love it.


----------



## Darksword (Aug 10, 2013)

I wish I could go to a UK Halloween convention. The seem really fun. One of these days....


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Any U.K. based haunters actually get trick or treaters? I have had the grand total of ........ ONE....in the dozen years I've been living in England. There no lack of kids, they just don't seem to go,door to door. Not that the neighbours would have anything for them if they did. However, we live in hope. As,I,do every year, ive decorated in a modest way and will have some treats on hand, just in case.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I get loads. 

Mainly groups of kids dressed up with their parents. Sadly I'm going to have to move soon, and the area in which I'm moving to is going to be useless for that sort of thing, so I'm expecting next to nobody next year.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s so sad silver spike , i hope its not as bad as you hope for your sake . with me Buggula it was like the movie FIELD OF DREAMS ..... if you build it they will come ..... and they bloody did , first year just the kids in my daughters school class and an odd few more but now 15 years later 300 - 400 kids plus parents plus grandparents sometimes , but the numbers always drop when Halloween is on a Friday or Saturday , cos i think more go to proper weekend parties those nights , but it has become a major night for me and a bit too much for my other half thats why along with a few probs of my own this year will be my last , i just wish people in my area had caught on and decorated , and well done with the skellies joanneB , believe me you can never have too many skellies .....


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi fellow haunters!
Just catching up with this weekend's posts, yes we get quite a few trick or treaters but 95% are groups of kids with their parents from our estate (fairly quiet small cul-de-sacs) but like Pacman these have grown the last 2 or 3 years as we've been here 4 years now and done a party every year - news must spread!
Pacman, love the witches shack! Excellent job - and you're supposed to be taking it easy!
Batley, like Laurie said check out YouTube or Google fog chiller, I built mine a few years ago and I'll post photos of it when I dig it out.
Re the skellys I got my poseable one off ebay for about £40 last year but they were going for up to £100! I got the one from Wilco's yesterday for £15 like DandyBrit mentioned and is OK for the price but is not poseable, here's a photo of them both,







After what JoanneB posted I can see a trip to Matalan coming on!

Also been doing a bit more shopping last week and got these from Asda







And these from B+M



















The rat eating zombie I'd like to mount on top of a lifesize figure but that's another one to make!
Like other have said people get conned into paying over the odds, all these I've seen on Ebay for 2 to 3 times the price! ALWAYS shop around!!

Lastly here's some shots of a couple of my projects:
Pumpkin sentinel work in progress . . 








Lastly a carniverous plant - I'd seen a post somewhere but can't remember where and I thought it's a great simple idea, I used a plastic plant stalk £2.50 and a polystyrene ball £3 both from from Range (got 2 but just finished this one).







Happy preparing all!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Also one more thing,
I mentioned recently that if you're in the Manchester area there is a stall in the indoor market in Ashton-Under-Lyne which is brilliant!
I was there yesterday buying a few more things, here's some photo's - and this isn't as full as a fortnight ago!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm curious about that phone. Does it have scary recordings on it?


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Greenwick,
yes from memory (from the one on the shelf) it rings and when you lift the receiver it talks to you creepily! I got it as I do our front room like a gothic mansion.
I think someone posted a while back that it's started to drive them mad already!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Daveferatu said:


> Also one more thing,
> I mentioned recently that if you're in the Manchester area there is a stall in the indoor market in Ashton-Under-Lyne which is brilliant!
> I was there yesterday buying a few more things, here's some photo's - and this isn't as full as a fortnight ago!!
> View attachment 262169
> ...


OMG thats a staggering amount of stuff there. I wish they were near me!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Matalan have 20% off Halloween online code EML220 also skelly and skelly animals are 3 for 2 

print off voucher to use in store but it's free p&p for order over £50 code ends the 13th and you can mix and match the 3 for 2

http://www.matalan.co.uk/content/pd...AL JN12769 halloween solus&id=030600045112134

Halloween Full Size Skeleton £40.00 3 for 2

http://www.matalan.co.uk/events/hal...dsweets/s2605376/halloween-full-size-skeleton

Halloween Kitty Bonez Decoration £15.00 3 for 2

http://www.matalan.co.uk/events/hal...ets/s2605373/halloween-kitty-bonez-decoration

Halloween Buster Bonez The Dog Decoration £20.00 3 for 2

http://www.matalan.co.uk/events/hal...374/halloween-buster-bonez-the-dog-decoration

Halloween Giant Spider £8.00 3 for 2

http://www.matalan.co.uk/events/halloween/home-decorations-andsweets/s2605377/halloween-giant-spider


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the links joanneB , i wonder how long before there out of stock at there main warehouse ?? Daveferatu you remind me of me lol not happy with one prop in the making i always have three or four like you , and a dozen more in the pipeline , it will seem strange next year i reckon i will get withdrawal symptoms .... and yes i am supposed to take it easy i saw my G.P. Friday and he even wants me to take this coming week off to rest as he knows i am a self employed builder and i am struggling a bit whilst waiting for my heart scan , he wrote me a certificate i took it but the bills wont pay themselves so i will go in as usual might try to take Friday off but if i do i know i will listen to ghost stories in the shed working on props for the big night , he don't even know the evil things i make at the weekends come Halloween month .... lol . 
love the photos Daveferatu , keep posting them and the same goes for the rest of you we all want to see your Halloween decorations and props etc that you are making or getting ready , gets the juices going and just prompts us all to go and do a bit more ..... great to see so many U.K. HAUNTERS here now spreading the word , and i will hopefully have an easier run in to the big night now as i have the shack how i want it ready to assemble i just need to get the accessories done now witches bottles , making labels for them etc , i bought a load of the fake £1 party popper bottles from my pound-land i cannot recommend enough how great these are for us prop makers , here,s a couple photos of a few i used for my haunted pirate setup up couple years ago , if you see them in your pound-land grab some , there great to go with your skellies as i use them so the skellies are getting drunk or are drunk with them .































notice the bottle next to the skellie on the barrel . Also have any of you folks got a Burger King near you ? if so have they got a black bun Halloween special burger available for Halloween ? mine has not but one of our American cousins thought they saw a U.K. person reviewing them and wanted to know if we had them , my local BK does not but then its only small thought i would check with your guys up north etc , be interested to know .


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

So jealous of everybody's awesome skills!! Lol. Mine pale in comparison. I like doing my Halloween crafting but when it comes to big props that need working parts or construction, I haven't got a clue or the tools. I don't even drive, so I can't get stuff at a DIY store either. :-( My subterranean cave is made from swathes of black, purple and green fabric with hidden doorways. I've used furniture I can't move for the structural effects. As for the black (Goth) burger; one of my daughters friends has had one so some of our BKk outlets are doing it. I think he enjoyed it. Lol!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The Burger King in Wakefield has got the black burger - don't fancy it myself.


----------



## partygirluk (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi can anyone help?

I wanted to make a haunted tree but can't seem to locate a concrete form tube from any DIY or builders merchants over here. Does anyone know if it's called something different in the UK?

Many thanks


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your health issues pacman. That is an awesome witches shack you have, looking forward to seeng it with all its witchy stuff and love the ideas with the poundland party bottles, d'oh can't tell you how many times I've walked by them without a second glance, will be picking some up next visit. And of course, loving the drunk skellies even more. 

partygirl uk, I remember seeing a tutorial here for a haunted tree and I think the person used a large cardboard tube they had picked up from a carpet shop, might be an option  

That is some good Matalan deals, joanneB, thanks for posting.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the cooler tip; just watched some YouTube videos, hope I can replicate it easy enough 

Been looking for a wireless remote for my smoke machine (fX Lab) but no luck! 

ToT great deal coming up in Morrisons this Wednesday. Credit to: http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/hea...zels-750g-celebrations-490g-morrisons-2299078 Swizzles are perfect as the sweets are individually wrapped. 

I've been looking for ToT bags and found the best price 50 for £1.50 delivered. Great for the tubs above. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111764793087

Ordered some Happy Halloween ones 

6 joke flavour sweets delivered for £1.29 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161427370265

Better value, box of 35 for £5.49
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161439019675
May place these in a bowl with a Trick or Treat sign fior the adults who bring their kids ToT'ing.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Everyone has their own way of creating something carmilla1970 , i am a builder so i have the tools for work and i am able to use bigger heavier mediums to make my own props , i also admire people like yourself who have the skill to engineer and craft smaller more unique items , and to have the knowledge to use fabrics to create your subterranean room , i would not have a clue how to do this , it takes all sorts pity we weren't closer cos you would have been the type of neighbor i would loved to have been able to help , at least i could have continued in another form with the decoration at Halloween albeit by helping others but never under estimate your own skills and abilities this site has taught me this when it comes to Halloween decorating , you just need a few pointers , if i can help any of you guys in any way in the future please let me know , i still would like to help others if i cannot do it myself .
And partygirluk Bratwitch was spot on , if you have a carpet warehouse or carpet supply business nearby pop around and ask them if they have any carpet tube inserts , they get them with the carpet and vinyls loaded on them , again if i were closer i can get them off our floor layer at work as he does our new kitchen floors they bend them and throw them away but they are ideal for making a fake tree , thank you as well Bratwitch for your kind words , hopefully i will get there in the end with my witchity vision and transfer it from my head to my front yard lol , and will try to get some photos on the big night to show you guys and girls to see what you think .
Good luck with your cooler Batley , i made mine from a small water tank plastic pipe and bends and solvent glue for pipes , then four huge bags of ice on the night , it worked brilliantly and i am sure yours will too , the fog really creeps slower and lower when its been chilled right down , and cheers for the links for the goodies as well i managed to get my trick or treat bags a few weeks ago off e - bay for about the price you paid , but they have increased in price the last couple of years .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

hey pacman 
did you get my pm's for some reason they do not show in my sent folder


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Malcolm I think you have to tell it that you want sent items to show up - it doesn't do it automatically - there is tick box I think


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi malcolm , yes i was going to send you a reply as soon as i got through my e - mail inbox which is full of Halloween forum messages , i am very grateful and look forward to the bits cheers , and let me know what i owe you , how are you progressing with your haunt projects ??


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Malcolm I think you have to tell it that you want sent items to show up - it doesn't do it automatically - there is tick box I think


Thank you 
pacman i hope i didnt spam you inbox too much thinking it had not been sent


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

No m8 no problem , i just had posted on loads of threads and had reply's etc so like to check if i need to reply etc and you didn't SPAM me out lol .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i have built the two screen for projecting phantasms and ghostly apparitions on 

one is earmarked for the grave yard the other is possibly going to sit in a door way to my large shed

if im honest i am pretty much all set i found some chalk paint that gives a black and white chalky look and got some mdf from work (free ) and made some quirky grave stones just need to do some lettering on them 

laser vortex is a bit tricky with placement so far for maximum effect 

it needs to go low to allow it to create the vortex but i am very aware of low down kids being blinded so much so i have spent the last few nights crawling round the garden on my hands and knees trying to suss out a good placement it was quite funny when my neighbour was walking past and we had that iniital awkward look and she just said smiled and said "HALLOWEEN ???" yes i replied and carried on crawling round my one year old was itching to come and join me but it needs to be safe 


i obtained some gu10 led bulds in green and blue so just need to build some holders for these to ambient light the graveyard 

also on a side note i found this firm to be very good for props etc from america 
before you all reply it wont get here in time its 3 day shipping via FEDEX and so far on nearly £300 ive paid no import duty 

they have some decent props and the shipping is cheap 

http://www.halloweencostumes.co.uk/ its a .co.uk even though its american


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
love the haunted pirate setup you had Pacman, well impressed and the lighting really adds to it, I'm looking forward to seeing the completed Witches shack!
Partygirl, Im presuming you're referring to this how-to-build haunted tree?
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/109371-my-haunted-tree.html
Like Bratwitch said, maybe a large cardboard tube from a carpet shop will do?
MalcolmUK, your projects sound brilliant, please post some photo's! I'm now thinking of adding lighting to my gravestones and scarecrow as well, it adds so much to it. The tale of you crawling around your garden in sight of your neighbours made me chuckle - proper Addams Family comparison!
Keep up the good work all!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

the bulbs were £15.00 for 5 on amazon a few weeks ago i have some old halogen rock lights that i dont use anymore so i'll rip the housings out and use these 
mainly to provide a bit of ambient lighting in the grave yard scene 

its also to help try and hide the projector glare and help hide the scrimm for the projections if im honest i need to get out and start doing some testing but work is manic busy at the minute and when i get home i have a very poorly wife and baby (bad cold nothing serious) so the last thinf on my mind is halloween stuff 

low level fogger (antari ice 1000) will provide the fog for the vortex to work 
https://youtu.be/C_PZVyfLpws

dont know how to embed videos 


not my video but its identical


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> Everyone has their own way of creating something carmilla1970 , i am a builder so i have the tools for work and i am able to use bigger heavier mediums to make my own props , i also admire people like yourself who have the skill to engineer and craft smaller more unique items , and to have the knowledge to use fabrics to create your subterranean room , i would not have a clue how to do this , it takes all sorts pity we weren't closer cos you would have been the type of neighbor i would loved to have been able to help , at least i could have continued in another form with the decoration at Halloween albeit by helping others but never under estimate your own skills and abilities this site has taught me this when it comes to Halloween decorating , you just need a few pointers , if i can help any of you guys in any way in the future please let me know , i still would like to help others if i cannot do it myself .
> And partygirluk Bratwitch was spot on , if you have a carpet warehouse or carpet supply business nearby pop around and ask them if they have any carpet tube inserts , they get them with the carpet and vinyls loaded on them , again if i were closer i can get them off our floor layer at work as he does our new kitchen floors they bend them and throw them away but they are ideal for making a fake tree , thank you as well Bratwitch for your kind words , hopefully i will get there in the end with my witchity vision and transfer it from my head to my front yard lol , and will try to get some photos on the big night to show you guys and girls to see what you think .
> Good luck with your cooler Batley , i made mine from a small water tank plastic pipe and bends and solvent glue for pipes , then four huge bags of ice on the night , it worked brilliantly and i am sure yours will too , the fog really creeps slower and lower when its been chilled right down , and cheers for the links for the goodies as well i managed to get my trick or treat bags a few weeks ago off e - bay for about the price you paid , but they have increased in price the last couple of years .


Thank you. I will keep that in mind for future Halloweens...I'm ok with basic diy around the house, and hopefully my job will be a permanent one and I'll be able to expand my decor with more constructed props...


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Daveferatu for the kind comments , i also made cannons for the pirate setup which took bloody ages , but you cannot see them in the low light photos , these were really fun and easy to make , heres a pic 







basically a pirate theme after the graveyard theme for me is the mostest fun i had doing my Halloween decorations .... it brings out the kid in me ..... and that aint hard .
And carmilla1970 you are more than welcome , and it goes for all if i can help anyone i would be glad to , as i said pity you all were not closer so i could give some hands on help , i am thinking of putting my coffins on e - bay seeing as its my last year , anyone got any idea what starting price i should use ??













trouble is they weight a ton so i would have to ask for collection only which would reduce interest substantially .


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm really disappointed with ASDA's Halloween fare this year, Sainsbury's have definitely won this year, their selection is absolutely fabulous. Do we think asda lost a few contracts this year? They were also very slow in getting their gear out too.


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I went to 'the range' at the weekend and to be fair they have a great halloween selection. Much better than all the supermarkets i think. I popped into Tesco's and they didnt even have anything out!! Lots of places seem to have missed halloween out and gone right to the Christmas stuff....... Shame.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi BadgerSpanner , yeah i was disgusted with Asda,s offering for Halloween , but then my local Morrisons was pants as well , have you been to a RANGE yet ? they are in mine and a few other U.K. Haunters opinions the best U.K. store for Halloween decorations and props and win my vote by far especially for fairly cheap props , check back on this thread nearer the beginning for some photos of there goods if you have not been to a RANGE , and good to see yet another U.K. HAUNTER .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Morrison's are doing a nice plastic skull with movable jaw for £3. The detailing is quite nice and I will look to buy a few when they are reduced. They are way better than the skulls they were selling last year for £4.50 - those had flat bases but the new ones have a rounded underneath so look more realistic.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
LOVE the props Pacman, especially the coffin's! I hope you get a good price on them and they go to a good home (grave!), I'd have one if I lived nearby. Your props are brilliant and an inspiration to all, I hope you can still carry on, just do it at YOUR pace what you are comfortable with!
I must admit Asda's better than it has been the last few years and had stock in from end of September, although admittedly not as good as they were, like when I got my Wanda the Witch - still going strong, must be 7 or 8 years now!
I popped in our Sainsbury's last weekend and that was really poor compared to recent years! In the past you could even get the brick scenesetters rolls but not this time, although their large pumpkins are still good at £3, got mine from there the last few years.
Like others have said Range is pretty good, I posted a couple of pics recently of the one near Rochdale.
Nothing in our Morrisons yet, hopefully this weekend!
Going to start decorating (halloween stuff, not paint!) this weekend, the clock is ticking folks!


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

minksocks said:


> I went to 'the range' at the weekend and to be fair they have a great halloween selection. Much better than all the supermarkets i think. I popped into Tesco's and they didnt even have anything out!! Lots of places seem to have missed halloween out and gone right to the Christmas stuff....... Shame.


Alas they don't have much available online and the nearest to me is a good two hours away in Enfield 

Hello Pacman! Thank you


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Lidl have a few things in Halloween crisps and pasta lots of sweets. Have been told they will be getting more in closer to Halloween. So I can only think it's the 29th as the offer book runs till the 28th at the moment. That seems very late but have seen the Europe and NI book so I would think we will get the same.

Link for lidl Northern Ireland halloween leaflet 
http://leaflet.lidl-ni.co.uk/7af02a2c-8ece-41f5-a7d5-6f6c9d1b4f8b/


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

ASDA
Create petrifying pumpkins this Halloween with new Bumpkins

Here’s something new for Halloween – our new knobbly bobbly pumpkins that are perfect for creating spooktacular decorations!

We asked our Facebook fans what the new pumpkins should be called and they came up with the inspired name, Bumpkins!









Bumpkins

Family farming business Barfoot’s are exclusively supplying tens of thousands of the Bumpkins to Asda stores across the country in the run up to Halloween.

Rebecca Charnley from Barfoot’s Farm, said: “These spookily knobby pumpkins make a fantastically unusual alternative decoration to the traditional Halloween carving pumpkin – we are delighted that Asda will be stocking them in its stores and I’m certain Asda customers will love them.”

They’re available now in store and online for just £3 each and are perfect for creating creepy designs – like this wicked witch idea!






Watch the tutorial above to find out how to make it.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sainsburys in Wakefield had white "ghost" pumpkins


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great posts guys , thanks Daveferatu for your kind words , yeah its a pity they are so bloody heavy as i used recycled pallet wood , but it just makes them more resilient , long lasting and more real , its no point me keeping them anymore so i just want to get a few quid back and hope they go to a good grave ..... and thanks for the posts joanneB , i tried everywhere last year to get a bumpy pumpkin without success , i will try again this year maybe i will be lucky and i loved the pasta in LIDL which you kindly put the link to , and no probs BadgerSpanner , and what are "ghost pumpkins" DandyBrit i am assuming they are different in color ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The ghost pumpkins in Sainsburys are just like the orange ones but are white/cream in colour - they are just a different variety I assume but I'm not sure what. I haven't seen any seed packets for white pumpkins before in the garden centre.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

White with fright! The albino pumpkins that look like they've seen a ghost
The albino pumpkins have been fashionable for many years in the US
Barely known in this country, they are set to be sold for £3 at Morrisons 
The white pumpkins are currently being grown at a Cambridgeshire farm 

It's a night for shocks and thrills, but this year Halloween revellers should look out for something truly spooky – giant white 'ghost' pumpkins.
Also known as albino or snowball pumpkins, the polar bear variety has been fashionable for many years in the US, where they are popular as table decorations.
Barely known in this country, they are now set to be sold for £3 each at Morrisons, the first time a British supermarket has made them widely available.









The white pumpkins are being grown at a Cambridgeshire farm, where this year's crops are double their usual size. 
Steve Whitworth, who has been growing the variety for ten years, said the novelty pumpkins were usually just 7in to 10in in diameter, but this year they measured 20in.
He said: 'They're like big white shiny beach balls. They are unusually large and they are going to be ideal for carving Halloween lanterns.'
He added: 'I have no idea what's been going on. It could be the soil or the weather, I really don't know, but it's odd and I am very pleased. They're magnificent when they're carved. The pumpkins are spooky white but the flesh is orange and when you put a candle inside, it gives a good glow.'
Mr Whitworth, who runs the 1,500-acre Oakley Farms at Wisbech, is busy harvesting the pumpkins this weekend.
A Morrisons spokesman said: 'Kids are going to love them. The size is unexplained. It's spooky.'


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

These will go well with my pumpkin vine arms and legs


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Your a diamond joanneB


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Great posts everyone, really enjoying this thread this year. I love decorating with pumpkins (and other squash too) so I'll be looking out for the 'bumpkins' and for the white ghost pumpkins. Two years ago I managed to get a mini white pumpkin ('Little Boo' I think is the variety name) which I used in our porch display alongside a big green squash. 







A bigger white pumpkin would be nice, one that I could carve. Here's my carved pumpkin for that year - we were going for an 'occult' theme:








Also, while I'm doing photos, here is the photo of our scene setter from last year, which didn't show up in my earlier post:








I am interested in using coloured LED light bulbs to help light my haunt, maybe not this year but in the future, but I don't know what kind of light fittings I need to get for them. What does everyone else use for spotlights and flood lighting? 
Instead of the bulbs, I'm considering getting one of these portable flood lights and somehow attaching a lighting gel to it: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-120W-Portable-Floodlight/p/702858 It would have to be hidden since it's not very subtle-looking(!) but it might work to add a wash of light. I'm nervous about anything I'd have to wire myself, so this seems like a good solution.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the posts, joanneB. Liking those white / ghost pumpkins a whole lot. Was in Sainsbury's at the weekend and only saw big orange pumpkins, hopefully one of the bigger branches here will stock them. 

Hope you get good offers for your coffins Pacman, they look awesome, can tell there's a lot of love and care, not to mention skill in them. 

Nice porch set up, Iimagined. I like those scene setters too, we had them a couple of years ago and still a favourite. In fact may be going down the scene setter route this year again as time is slowly running out and not got half the things I wanted done!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
thought I'd drop in a couple of posts!
First off here's our Morrisons total Halloween range from yesterday - pitiful! It's not a big Morrisons but still!



















Anyway I need to thank (or curse!) JoanneB as the Matalan offer was too good to pass up on so I have 3 poseable skellys on their way!!
Nice display Imagined, I see you've used the Gothic Mansion one - one of my favourites - see my next post as I've put it up today. I love the scene setter stuff, it changes the look and feel soo much, I'll post some more when I put them up in the coming weeks (I do virtually all downstairs!)
Also got my pumpkin today from Tesco's, large one for £3 as usual.
I haven't seen any bumpkins or the white ones as yet, will keep an eye out for them!
Less than 2 weeks away - eek!!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

not sure if i should go for the white pumpkins or the bumpkins 

last year i used normal ones for the vine arms


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

OK, next is what I've been working on the last week time permitting!
Scarecrow sentinel got his arms (great pine branches) and did some tissue corpsing, then today gave him a coat of dark oak woodstain after spraying some black on the pole and lightly on the body.














I'm gonna have to do a papier mache head - got some balloons in ready, will give it a go - I think it was Minksocks who said to give it a go, will do!

Also finished the 2nd carniverous plant, matching pair now - told my girlfriend Lynn you'll not find that in your plant books!








Here's the first room to get the scene setters done today when the garage got too cold - I got another pack of the gothic Mansion so I could do it properly along with the matching corridor picture - and Dracula's back!































I hope you like them and may tempt you to try them - it's like wallpapering with drawing pins (blue tac I found isn't strong enough) - and its much more scary than cream!
Lastly just been for a shower and Lynn had put up the shower curtain from Range - brilliant!







Lynn's also been working on creepy dolls, we got a few off a second hand market last week and they're looking good so far!
Have fun all!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow Malcolm they're brilliant!
Where did you get the limbs from, or did you make them?


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I went into Tesco's on Saturday and they are selling the white pumpkins and the Halloween selection isn't too bad. Must have only just started putting stuff out as I went the week before and they didn't have anything.


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

p.s I love the vines on your pumpkins Malcolm uk. Great idea


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Bloody marvelous Daveferatu , looks excellent so far , your guys have definitely made me think twice about scene setters i should have tried them years ago , and by the way Daveferatu i do have a large Morrison's less than 3 minute drive from me and we don't have half what you got , bloody inconsistent B-------s ??? sorry but i really think these stores have missed the boat as regards individual managers doing the ordering , its all down to individual opinions , if you got a manager who hates Halloween tough your getting no stock . 
I loved your pumpkin setup last year malcolm , but you did get a really good deal if i remember correctly even on the shipping , i have not seen them this year either .
Thanks Bratwitch for your compliments , i was going to take some photos and get them on e-bay this weekend but due to bloody stomach bug on top of everything i have done zilch this weekend with one weekend left till the big day its panic time in my house believe me as i still have loads to do , i have had to make a decision and i am going to do a sickie on the Friday before Halloween hopefully that may help me . I really want one of those Ghost pumpkins now but i bet i don't get one or a bumpy one , our local supermarkets are so crap its unreal , but i am going to try hope you all have luck finding some in your areas .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Lord grimleys manor 
Got 3 sets for next to nothing I think about £40 Inc shipping


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Malcolm uk, wow those pumpkins and vines are amazing! That one wielding the knife is especially creepy . . in a good way! 

The scene setters are pretty good if you have a lot of space to cover. We had the gothic one before and it is still one of my favourites


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I have the vines for a few years now keep forgetting them must remember this year.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

WOT NO POSTS ???? is everyone busy ? hows everyone's plans going if anyone has time let us know here as its bloody close now .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just sent my reaper packages off today - going away next week though so will be in York to see what they get up to.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I have a major viral infection leaving me with no strength at all at night 
I'm so weak at the minute I can't even pick my 1year old daughter up 

Started with a bog STD cold and moved into my bones leaving me exhausted and hot and cold 


Trying my best to get back at least sort of on my feet by Sunday at the latest (although i thought the. Same last weekend) 

It's not looking good ATM


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep it has been pretty quiet around here recently, I figured everyone was getting ready for big day, or maybe I should say night instead, lol. I cant believe how close it is now either, the month just flew by here and not got half of what i wanted done as time and unexpected bills got in the way grrr. 

Just finished the final bit for my reaper box tonight and will post tomorrow morning. What little I know of York, it sounds a cool place to spend Halloween, DandyBrit.

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so ill malcolm uk, that sucks at any time of the year, but especially now. I hope you feel better soon, must be so hard not even being able to pick your little one up and hope you will be able to do just that very soon and enjoy the season.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i did suggest to our lass that if i am no better wheel me out and cover me in a sheet and i'll scare people instead


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Crap malcolm , hope you feel better next week m8 i still got stomach cramps from last weeks bug , poxy when you cant get on .
Good for you DandyBrit , i just wrapping my REAPER parcel to go to post office tomorrow morning hopefully to get to its target by 28th . Nice to be able to participate this year , for 5 years had to watch the states doing it , lets hope it kicks off this side , it was hard work on top of my own stuff but good fun , i hope they like what i got them . 
I am definately going to need this friday off to even have a chance of getting near ready , i only hope the weather holds else i,m screwed .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Same here as well, been pretty quiet apart from work and I had an ear infection last weekend which was sore but zapped it with antibiotics and it's all but gone now.
Sorry to hear about you Malcolm - sounds like really serious Man Flu! I hope you get better soon, take it easy!
We love York as well, have a good time DandyBrit!
Not done much preps the last few days, I put the Spider scenesetters up Wednesday night in the back room and will do the Kitchen Chop Shop and Hall dungeon ones this weekend (I'll post more piccys hopefully), then it's the big push next week - it's a week off folks!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

NOW NOW malcolm wheres that stiff upper lip ...... i just hope you recover in time to finish your final preps , same goes for the rest of you hope your all at the later stages , i have been making potions and concoction bottles for my witches setup , i will post a pic when i finally finish them for your opinions .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Top man Daveferatu , i cant wait to see the new scene setters , looks like we all been hit by the dreaded LURGY ....


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It seems like there are some nasty things going around at the moment. Hubby had a similar thing a few weeks ago. He actually stopped in bed until mid-morning on the first few days and he never does that. Felt achey and run-down - he kept falling asleep on the sofa during the day time.

Feel better soon Malcolm - hope it doesn't spoil the big day for you.

I'm hoping the weather next week in York is dry - I can cope with the cold but hate being wet through.

Can't wait to see what people have done for the reaper - I know people on here are super-talented so it should be really good stuff.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Had a cold bug been on and off for the last 2 weeks and has now come back again after a day in the garden. Just got some more plants to go in and lots of spring bulbs but at least I can turn it into a graveyard now.

I have a free week now so will get my fence done and hope to get a few gravestones done. Just need some nice weather still need to find something to put my singing pumpkins on. Have my Halloween window lights up still need to do the dec inside will be done over the weekend.

Hope everyone has a good week and starts feeling better soon and fingers crossed for good Halloween weather.


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

I started decorating the other week but still have lots to do. This is one of the units in the hall, which you pass to get to the living room.
I was going for a kind of "spooky library/study/lab mash up"








(ignore the phone in the background, hehe)


I've tried so many places to find a baby doll that'll fit into the glass jar, but no luck so far unless I want to spend upwards of £12.99 .. which I can't afford at this stage,lol. I spent so much this year. Hope people turn up!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Vex_Nightshade , i couldn't see any photos ..... have another go , and i have not really found no where near as many cheapo bargains this year as others , so i know what you mean as regards the doll .
Good luck with the Tombstones joanneB , i loved making mine , i should as we speak be decorating my witches potion bottles etc so i will have to get started soon , at least i am indoors doing this instead of out in the garden thank god , its freezing .
Sorry to hear about your hubby DandyBrit , yes far too many LURGIES flying about this year , and at least i got my reaper parcel off this morning even though Royal Mail wanted a huge ransom for first class recorded so i had to plumb for second class recorded trouble being it might be a day late ..... the 29th would be the latest it should arrive , does this mean i get a visit from something dark and evil for not meeting the criteria .....? i still hope it will arrive saefly and on time .... 
watch this space .


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

Weird, I can see it. I'll try again...


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

i just checked again it might be me and my browser , told you i,m falling to bits here ....... lol


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Its all a bit mad now. Where did the weeks go???? It was my birthday last week and I was out of the house for most of it. I did manage to make a half bustle skirt, two headscarf/skull caps and start a cummerbund for mine and daughters costumes. Still got a turban to make though. I also started the pool noodle tentacles...but I need to cover them in some fabric/tights or something. Got a couple of friends up later today to feed so they can help me adorn the house with cobwebs. Daughter has had a bit of a crisis so she needs to sleep today. I've also managed to put some photos in my profile but cant get them to upload onto the threads sadly, so haven't posted for ages. I cannot photograph my subterranean hallway...just cant get a decent angle. I have work tomorrow and Tuesday then I'm booked off until 3 November, so hopefully all will come together this week. I promised to source some of my decorations for work to borrow for their own Halloween suare (care home) too. I've also been tidyi g the garden fof tge Winter period. Busybusybusy!!! Sorry to hear of all the illness going. I hope you all feel better soon. I need to find out about this Reaper thing for next year.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes carmilla1970 with your arts and crafts skills i am sure you could create a wonderful gift , and the more U.K. Haunters that take part the better , well i spent the rest of yesterday creating potion bottles and concoction bottles etc , i will pop a couple pics on later , but i did not make any of the labels and although i intended to i lost the list of creators as i was going to give full credit , so thank you and well done to all the wonderful people who allowed there labels to be used by others like me for decoration ONLY you are talented and generous to boot THANK YOU .


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Fellow UK haunters,been doing lots of reading and viewing, I'm very surprised that asda don't do more stuff seeing as they are part of Walmart. anyway i suppose for now we have to put up with the small amounts that we get. Next year gonna buy from USA i think. So sorry to go on and i don't know if this is the right place but here's my haunt for 2015 and a very big thank you to all the haunters around the globe for some inspiration... Thank you.

https://youtu.be/HJMoIwJqUFw


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

**** dude that's awesome setup 
What's the light up ghost at the back and where can iget one from


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks malcolm uk, it was from aldi, they have 4 different ones. only £6.99 cheap in my opinion.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I thought they were I need to nip down to a few and see if they have any left 

Is your haunt for help the heroes ?? If so fair play mate top kudos to you I would happily pay money for that display and such a good cause


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

If any one is passing an aldi can they see if they have a ghost in and let me know I will pay for any shipping etc (don't buy one straight away)

I'll try a few near me tomorrow first though but on the off chance you are passing if you could see and post here


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hurry before they sell out, Yeah i never did last years Display for charity but so many people suggested it, I decided to do one this year, its for the Heroes of our fine country.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
very nice video HalfPinter, there's been a LOT of effort put into that! I hope the weather holds up for you and you get a lot of donations! Also I think a trip to Aldi is also on the cards!
Pacman, we're still waiting to see your potion bottles! Funnily enough I saw your post this afternoon (having a break from Halloween decorating so was on my tablet) about the labels, I then went onto my Pinterest and one of the first suggestions was this link of labels and bottles which may be what you were referring to? If not there's still loads of good designs and ideas!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/118238-apothecary-jar-labels-tags-ideas-11.html

Very nice arrangement Vex_Nightshade, looks really creepy, nice effect!

Anyway here's some more shots of my scenesetter stuff I've been putting up the last couple of days, basically the same as last year but a bit more to it, no real decorations up for now - that will happen next week!
See if I can persuade you to try Scenesetters PacMan!

Kitchen Chop shop


























Spider back room




















Dungeon Hallway


























Next week is hopefully finishing off the projects and then down to the fine detail and finishing touches - not least deciding what I'm going as!!

Good luck to you all in your preparations!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Someones been busy ...... nice job Halfpinter69 it must have cost you a fortune let alone a lot of foot walk and shopping around to get all your setup , and for such a good cause good for you ..... i hope you raise a lot .
I mentioned earlier that i had made some potion bottles etc but i only just uploaded the pics here they are , and i will also try to look in my local ALDI for you as well malcolm ok .













I also made a voodoo prop out of branches i cut off my chestnut tree and a pen-tangle as well from the branches of my chestnut tree , couple pics also .


----------



## Vex_Nightshade (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice work with the scene setters. I would never have thought to cut them or shape them around door frames etc. Mine are just on the wide walls with no doors.

Love the potion bottles pacman


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT STUFF Daveferatu the scene setters are brilliant , i was posting the pics as you were posting lol ..... SPOOKY ....... looking bloody marvelous .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

did you managed to try the projections Pacman ??? 
i know you said your projector was buried in the shed


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Ha, yes thanks Vex_Nightshade! As it took ages to do especially the hallway cutting and piecing it I've repeated it the last few years so it becomes a puzzle when I roll them out again! But its so effective, that's why I said a few pages back about not seeing or hear mention of Scene setters. The spider ones in the back room were a couple of rolls from Sainsbury's for £3 or £5 each some years ago - those were the days, I also got another roll of the brick as well at the time, it's such a shame they don't do anything like that these last few years. When I picked up my poseable skellys from Matalan last week their Halloween selection was also pityful, I think it was from the same store about 6 or 7 years ago that I first saw and got some Scene setter stuff and started me off!
Nice bottles Pacman, they look so effective and love the fine detail you've put into them!
Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers Daveferatu , i had to try to make them look realistic as they are going to be next to my swamp witch/hag and so thats where most of the attention will be , i also made a string of human ears to hang by her , they were £1 i think from wilkos or Morrisons , one of those i think .







No malcolm i was going to do so much but i set the bar way too high , the earliest i can get to the machine is Friday now so i have really dropped the ball this year , i am going to try and make a DVD this week and see if it plays in a normal household DVD player and hope that it will in the small portable one when i finally find it Friday well i hope i can , i know its well late but with my heart and bloody lurgy just knocked me right back , and i still have my old work van on my driveway and someone was supposed to have had it off me this weekend and let me down if they don't take it by Friday i,m in the crap as its in the way and i cannot put it on the street as i am no longer insured for it so thats another bloody worry ...... apart from that its cool ..... i hope you all get your final preps done , if any of you get time i look forward to your posts good luck .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

By the way have you all got your sweets ready ???? my missus and my 2 daughters and niece are attempting to make up about 350 mix up bags with sweets on Wednesday night as a friend got us a shed load sweets at wholesale price as he is an ICE CREAM man , right your all going to want to kill me now as it will make you all want to nibble ...... now imagine how i feel i have been on a diet for three months and i cannot even have none ...... oh cruel world ...... HAPPY HALLOWEEN














forgot to say there's 500 of each sweet in each tub and we also have lollipops to go in each bag as well , so we will try to to double up on some and make sure we use every sweet in all the bags .


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm doing 65 bags this year still need to pick up some chocolate for the little ones that come and veggies.This is what I have so far have 2 tins of sweets as well must not forget to add them to the bags. Doing my bags on Friday I really hate doing them takes me hours and hours and plus I can't even eat any of the sweets as I'm veggie.


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello fellow UK Haunters!

I've been lurking for a while on here now and have picked up some great tips and ideas thanks. I thought it was time I joined the party! I've been doing haunts on and off for many years but only this year I found the term Haunts! This year I'll be haunting for charity in my front garden. My problem is when to set everything out! 

I feel a little behind having seen what you guys have put out already. I've spent alot of my time making up LEDs on a 12v system and yesterday I made the main haunt sign for the roadside and my wife made a 7 ft witch. I have edited some of the Jack o Lantern jamboree and it has played every night for the last two weeks in a bedroom window that faces the road to attract some attention.

I suppose I'm concerned if I setup too early that everything might be getting wet before the big night! 

Today I'll be adorning everything outside with a good dose of cobwebs and this evening doing a test run on the Witching Hour projection onto the front room window.

Happy to post photos etc. if anyone would like to see.

Thanks


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Vex. That's a neat spooky set up, your witch is awesome and it all ties together nicely. 

Those kitchen chop shop scene setters are looking really good, Daveferatu, but I admit that the spider one creeps me out a whole lot more. Can't think why I've never thought to shape them either rather than just drape them down the walls. 

What an absolutely fantastic set up, Halfpinter69, would so visit your display too and willingly donate to such a worthy cause. I hope you raise a ton of money for it.

Halfpinter69 is right malcolmuk, those inglatables from Aldi are more than worth the money. I bought the witch and ghost, decided to go back to buy the Frankenstein one and discovered they were all gone. Fingers crossed you manage to get your ghost. 

Hi Pacman, liking your bottles, labels and jars especially the dragon eyes one, also your pentagram and voodoo stick doll are pretty darn cool! That's quite a candy collection you have there, you too , joanneB. A bit behind on the treatbags here , have a large 3kg bag of mixed sweets and a 40pk box of crisps. Still to pick up the choccie bars, if I buy them any earlier than Friday they won't see Halloween! 

Hi and welcome, BroomFondle. Lurked for a while here too but gradually coming out my shell this year, lol. I, for one would love to see pics of your haunt especially that 7ft witch your wife made.


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Bratwitch, i'm hoping so. I also would like to see some pics Broomfondle, sounds a good setup.


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome 

I can't seem to post pictures yet until I've made three posts. So this is No.2


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

closely followed by No.3!


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

This is our witch...










I'll post some more pics shortly. A very strange guy followed me out of B&M Bargains...


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

And this was the guy that followed me home. Apparently his name is Jeff and he likes dogs! (His girlfriend, Tina, is still in the car because she doesn't!)


----------



## meandean98 (Oct 26, 2015)

A new halloween soundtrack?


----------



## meandean98 (Oct 26, 2015)

Look at my soundcloud


----------



## meandean98 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ill post a link


----------



## meandean98 (Oct 26, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/joedeanmusic/freddie-cougar My new halloween soundtrack?


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Lets see more of the Halloween scenes from the uk. Great to see. Not started mine yet


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi BroomFondle , good to have you on-board , i am doing a Witch/skeleton theme this year so i would also like to see some photos , thanks Bratwitch for the kind words , the potion bottles for me were like making polystyrene gravestones very good fun to make , and very gratifying , mind you being indoors in the warm with the telly going with favorite horror films on helped , lol i was going to make more jar type concoctions but it gets hectic on the big night lots of hustle and bustle and i am afraid of knocks etc and broken glass everywhere was a concern thats why i stuck with my plastic fake party popper bottles , they fall no clearing up .
Still waiting on a rough forecast about the weather if its wet i,m in big trouble as half my stuff needs electric .

OOPS posted and didnt see the page went over into a new page and your pics were there sorry BroomFondle , i love the witch , tell your missus top marks , i just had the buy of the week for my witch i had popped by my local RANGE and they had bugger all left , but what they did have for £3.99 was this huge old fashioned broom , ideal for my setup as i had only smaller ones , i didn't even know they still sold these old ones .







Interesting sound meandean98 , was it totally created by you or is it music that you mixed ?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

accuweather has been pretty spot on for the last few years for me 

mine for this year says a shower in the morning and dry from 10 am onwards


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I could live with that malcolm .....


----------



## Kahahnu (Sep 26, 2015)

Is anybody here going along to the Bristol Zombie Walk? I'm hoping it won't be raining on Saturday afternoon! Look out for some zombie pirates if you're going 

Also just thought I'd mention this event which is happening just down the road from me - http://ukhaunt.com/
Looks like fun! I hope to get along after the zombie walk. I didn't live locally last year but drove past a couple of times and it looked awesome - this year they're going all out, which is great to see!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Somebody was asking about aldi ghost if it's the Inflatable one mine still has them in


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I had not heard of it Kahahnu but it does sound great if i were closer i would go but i,m right the other side of England on the Kent end so too far , but thanks for the heads up , and the home haunt looks cool , although not sure if it warrants a complete website just yet . 
joanneB you missed a trick there , buy them all then stick them on e - bay for double .... no treble what they cost ...... everyone else seems to be , have you seen half the RANGE stock on there let alone all the other store bought stuff at inflated prices ..... sorry no pun intended , blow up ghost ..... inflated ..... sorry all .


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well said Pacman, i know people want to make money on E-bay but come on, Double + more on products people can get from the Range, Asda and aldi lol... Its taking the P#*ss !!!


----------



## Kahahnu (Sep 26, 2015)

There's often a few on around Halloween Pacman, all over the country! It's just a load of people dressed as zombies walking around - more fun than it sounds lol.

Saw some of the Aldi inflatable props for nearly £40 on Amazon yesterday, couldn't believe it! Glad I bought the witch when I saw her in Aldi.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I should of done mine still has loads in hoping for half price on them soon.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

hi joanne it was me asking for the ghost and hopefully ive got one sorted 

thanks anyway


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Glad to hear that Malcolm


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

I've just seen this on the Guardian website - http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/oct/28/how-are-you-celebrating-halloween-this-year
They are asking how people celebrate Halloween. Is anyone brave enough to send in pics of their haunt set-up? I would like to, except that all of our photos from previous years aren't very good. I'd love to see some other Halloween forum members featured, though!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

My tentacles are finished...Cthulhu/sea creature.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

My glow in the dark heart...


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

My hallway cave...


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
just catching up with you all and your posts as I've been busy as you'll see!

Firstly welcome BroomFondle to the forum, glad to see more joining in - I was the same as you, looking on this forum for tips etc the last couple of years and I joined recently - glad I did! Love the witch and skellys as well - how did you make the Witch?

Also welcome Meandean98, nice soundtrack, I guess you're in a band?

And welcome Kahahnu!

Pacman & JoanneB, you must get shares in Swizzels and Haribo!! you'd earn back the money you spent on the sweets - very impressive, puts me to shame! My girlfriend has bagged up sweets for the kids coming to the party in the transparent plastic gloves (seen on a Pinterest) but we normally have a big bowl of sweets what the Trick or Treaters help themselves to.
I hope you get fixed up with a ghost MalcolmUK, I went into our Aldi yesterday and that was rubbish with no big stuff at all, just small tacky DJ or singing skeletons or party plates and kiddie outfits!

Glad you got the broom Pacman, we got one as well the first time we went, bargain a £3.99 when compared to others for around £2! I'm looking forward to seeing your Swamp witch by the way - that was the one you got imported wasn't it?

Nice pics Carmilla, the hallway looks especially spooky! Looking forward to more pics!

Anyway here's what I've been working on the last few days or so, firstly my Scarecrow sentinel is now done! I was going to make a papier mache pumpkin head as I had ordered a foam one from Amazon what my girlfriend had found but it was coming from China but it arrived late last week! When I say foam I mean polystyrene which was a SOD to hollow out & carve but I took my time with tips from the Pumpkin Sentinel thread (found here http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/138143-replicating-pumpkin-sentinels-pumpkinrot.html) and it turned out brilliant!








And here with other garden attire!








I'm currently working on a haunted clock based on this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/120838-grandfather-clock-cardboard-dollar-store-items.html, not as good as that one but I'm still really pleased so far, I also cut the glowing eyes skull from a gravestone and used that in the middle of the clock.

Just been painting it brown today and putting the face on the clock so will post more pics soon (taking ages to dry!)







And after a coat of black








More to come soon hopefully!
Love to see more of what everyone else is doing!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I love your setup already Daveferatu , your scarecrow sentinel is excellent , i really think that will be a big hit with the kids , and i can imagine the carving with the polystyrene as i have made gravestones , and i also know how messy it can be , and my missus has not stopped moaning tonight as she and my daughters usually make up the mix up bags for the big night but both my daughters slinked off and left her on her own to do them , did i tell you she absolutely 100% HATES Halloween big time , and has nagged me to stop decorating every year , this year she will get her way ..... i,m also loving the clock as well and will be excited to see it finished i am having Friday off work so i can try to get last minute stuff done .
And good for you carmilla1970 , you've been ultra busy as well , its looking bloody marvelous if i may say so myself just wish i could see it for real and get to feel the atmosphere looks really good .
If you get chance anyone post your updates and progress , saw the weather for Saturday supposed to be warm and mild and hopefully no rain down here in the south and high as 20 .... watch this space .


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. The tentacles turned out better than I thought. Although easing the fabric on the them looked and felt obscene. Lol. It gave my friends a laugh at my expense though!! I would have loved a full size Cthulhu but wasn't sure how to go about it. Maybe I'll figure it out for next year though. My whole hallway is draped, I'm going to suspend bones in the webs and have the tentacles just sticking out from the drapes, I also got a couple of slimy looking tentacled balls that change colour when thrown or hit...thinking they were a good larval/infant substitute for the daddy/mummy one? Daveferatu, I especially love your haunted clock. All of it looks brilliant.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

By the way i managed to watch one film that i definitely have to watch before Halloween every year to get me motivated and to confirm its nearly Halloween , is there any one film any of you guys love to see or must see this time of year ? i have more but only if time permits and prop building allows , but my must watch film is the old classic NIGHT OF THE DEMON , my avatar would have been the clue especially as this is the fire demon from the film , and its an M.R. JAMES adaptation as well and hes my favorite ghost story writer , i would be interested to see what you all call your favorite ???


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Daveferatu , your scarecrow is so good would really love to make something like this need to give myself more time next year.

carmilla1970 that looks so good very spooky.

I'm really behind was meant to get my fence don't today but we have had rain all morning. When I went to wickes brought the wrong pipe so had loads of black Conduit 20mm and not pvc pipe. I had been using loads of conduit in the garden for my pond and water features so must of been on my mind. It just a shame I had brought a pvc pipe cutter. I did mange to cut it with my mitre saw in the end but we have rain on us for the next 2 days and I still have the wood and holes to do. And I must do a socket outside so I can plug some stuff in.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I have never watched night of the demon will look out for it. I love Fright Night there does not seem to be many films on at least channel 5 are doing a spook-fest.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> By the way i managed to watch one film that i definitely have to watch before Halloween every year to get me motivated and to confirm its nearly Halloween , is there any one film any of you guys love to see or must see this time of year ? i have more but only if time permits and prop building allows , but my must watch film is the old classic NIGHT OF THE DEMON , my avatar would have been the clue especially as this is the fire demon from the film , and its an M.R. JAMES adaptation as well and hes my favorite ghost story writer , i would be interested to see what you all call your favorite ???


I love the old classic horrors. I have the Dracula, Frankenstein and Werewolf sets from the 1930s but I also love the Poe ones with Vincent Price by Roger Corman. not sure if I can pick a favourite though. I love horrors that are creepy not gory, the hacking and slaying ruins it for me to be honest. Give me psychological stories every time. I also love the 'Halloween/Horror' themed cartoon films for children lol. Not sure if I've seen Night of the Demon yet. I also love M R James, Edgar Allen Poe and H P Lovecraft and the classic Victorian horror/ghost stories.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s music to my ear carmilla1970 , i also love E.F. BENSON and EDITH NESBIT , of course her classic MAN SIZE IN MARBLE horror story is based down the road from me in New Romney , i do not like Poe as much as our own home grown authors but i do like Lovecraft , i also prefer the old school horror as you might have guessed from NIGHT OF THE DEMON , and i absolutely love the UNIVERSAL MONSTERS classics all of them , ahh those wonderful Saturday night horror double bills they used to put on late BBC2 ...... just for interests sake carmilla1970 , whats your favorite M.R. JAMES story ? FRIGHT NIGHT the newer version is on Halloween night joanneB but i cannot remember which channel i think BBC2 late on , Another one of my favorite old British classics you may have seen is DEAD OF NIGHT this has an E.F. BENSON story adapted in it , i look forward to hearing anyone else favorite horror films .


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Daveferatu, your pumpkin sentinel is fantastic! Superbly creepy - and of course he is totally 'on trend' in this season's must-have knitwear item, the creepy cloth poncho  That grandfather clock is coming along well, too; looking forward to seeing your finished set-up. 

Carmilla1970, I love your tentacles, and I think you've used the same fabric I used when I made a 'sea witch' costume five years ago! Here's a pic of my 'legs'.






Mine don't have suckers on, though, so some of the trick-or-treaters thought I was supposed to be a spider, or a woman with a lot of snakes attached to her waist 

Pacman, MR James is my favourite ghost story writer too, but strangely I don't think I've seen Night of the Demon. 'Casting the Runes' is one of my favourite of his stories so I must make sure I watch it at some point. I am going this December to see Robert Lloyd Parry perform 'Canon Alberic's Scrap-book' and 'The Mezzotint' in character as MR James. 

In terms of other horror or spooky films, I enjoyed watching the 1958 Dracula film with Christopher Lee last year, though my sister - who studied gothic literature at school - was slightly horrified by the liberties they took with the plot! 

I currently have a book of HP Lovecraft stories out from the library and I'm going through bookmarking the most Halloween-appropriate chapters. I love the elaborate way everything is described.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

This is my table setting for my guests tomorrow. I'm going to get some more 'Nevermore' fabric next year to make some cushion covers for my front room. But its quite pricey(Michael Miller fabric), so I just got a sample this time.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

And my 'Poe' corner;


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Eek. I'm not very good at this upload photo thing. Apologies. The Poe cornet consists of a 'Tell Tale Heart' and a Raven.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> That,s music to my ear carmilla1970 , i also love E.F. BENSON and EDITH NESBIT , of course her classic MAN SIZE IN MARBLE horror story is based down the road from me in New Romney , i do not like Poe as much as our own home grown authors but i do like Lovecraft , i also prefer the old school horror as you might have guessed from NIGHT OF THE DEMON , and i absolutely love the UNIVERSAL MONSTERS classics all of them , ahh those wonderful Saturday night horror double bills they used to put on late BBC2 ...... just for interests sake carmilla1970 , whats your favorite M.R. JAMES story ? FRIGHT NIGHT the newer version is on Halloween night joanneB but i cannot remember which channel i think BBC2 late on , Another one of my favorite old British classics you may have seen is DEAD OF NIGHT this has an E.F. BENSON story adapted in it , i look forward to hearing anyone else favorite horror films .


I'm not sure which is my favourite M R James to be honest. I find them all very atmospheric...and the chosen actors for the tv adaptations for Whistle and A View helped a lot to add to that atmosphere. I would have loved to incorporate the Cthulthlu mythos into my theme this year...but I wasn't sure how to. I'm not sure if I've read any Benson, I shall have to do some research. I don't really associate E Nesbit with spooky/creepy stuff but brought my daughter up on her adventure books...I shall check them out.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

imagined said:


> Daveferatu, your pumpkin sentinel is fantastic! Superbly creepy - and of course he is totally 'on trend' in this season's must-have knitwear item, the creepy cloth poncho  That grandfather clock is coming along well, too; looking forward to seeing your finished set-up.
> 
> Carmilla1970, I love your tentacles, and I think you've used the same fabric I used when I made a 'sea witch' costume five years ago! Here's a pic of my 'legs'.
> View attachment 266158
> ...


It does look like the same fabric doesn't it? I wish I'd made my tentacles longer now, but I didn't feel very confident making them at all, so stuck with little ones. The corn plasters were a revelation, I kept thinking the same about spiders legs, and came up with the plasters as the solution. Yours look great. What did you use for the stuffing/construction inside the fabric?


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

My tentacles were stuffed with shredded newspaper. Originally it was going to be that white stuffing material which you can get to put in toys, but that turned out to be too heavy and it made them look really lumpy, so we went with newspaper. I think partly the problem was that the black fabric I used on the other side was a bit stretchy. 
I seem to remember there was a bit of wire inside them as well, but I don't think it really made any difference. 
They are still up in the attic somewhere!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to see you have all been busy , imagined you have to check out A PODCAST TO THE CURIOUS - THE M. R. JAMES PODCAST on itunes if you havent already , the guys review the stories and go into detail and discussion about Mr James fantastic work , all free to download you will love it and one of the guest readers and interviewees is Robert Lloyd Parry , i really would like to attend some of his shows but none have been that close to me when i have heard about them , i am positive you will love it , and he sells copies of his readings , a good gift for someone next reaper time me thinks for definite , and you HAVE to watch NIGHT OF THE DEMON , its is an all time British classic , with a contemporary retelling of THE CASTING THE RUNES , but its my childhood favorite , it truly is old and dated but brilliant because of all those things , even if the monster effects are laughable its still the best for me ..... and i love the MEZZOTINT its another of my favorites but then all James,s stories are for me .
carmilla1970 your setup looks great , what you providing for food ? any Halloween themed goodies ? and by the way the T.V. adaptations do it for me as well , the 70s versions are classics and i even enjoyed Mark Gatiss most recent version of THE TRACTATE MIDDOTH and the excellent documentary he did as well last Xmas M.R. JAMES GHOST WRITER it was very informative and interesting , a must for all true fans , i am hoping they will bring them both out on DVD or Blu ray this Xmas , by the way have you got the BFI DVD collection , i got it for Xmas last year its excellent and there all in there and some great extras inc Christopher lee with audio readings as well .
As for E. Nesbit i have been to visit her grave at St Mary In The Marsh , in New Romney as its only about 45 mins from here where i live and about 15 minutes from Camber Sands beautiful sandy beaches fantastic in the summer , its right in the middle of the country and in summer time beautiful and peaceful she has like a nautical marker for her grave which her husband made for her , and although i didn't see it when i went there , there is a plaque inside the church for her , if you would like to send me your address in private message i can send you some of her ghost stories on audio book on CD for you to have and listen too , she really was a great ghost story writer , that goes for you to imagined i am sure you would love her also .







here,s a photo of E. Nesbits grave , weird marker isn't it ?? 
I been busy today checking my projector and sorting out my skellies etc for tomorrows setup , here,s a couple pics of my new witches shack sign made out of pallet wood and colored with spray paints for effect distressed , black and sandstone colors etc , then my internet bought fake heart which i gave a better paint job to to make it look more realistic , i put one above it to show you the difference from the original to my re - painted one my newly painted one is the lower one the top one is as i got them













I,m paying a little homage to TALES FROM THE CRYPT the AMICUS film from the story with Peter Cushing as Grimsdyke who comes back from the grave to rip out the heart of his evil neighbor with the heart on a piece of paper with the short poem he left in blood on paper in the film which goes "you were mean and cruel right from the start , now you really have no .... " and in the film his still bleeding bloody heart is wrapped in the bottom of the letter .....


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh crap i forgot , thank you to whoever sent my SECRET REAPER parcel , i will try to open it tomorrow ...... if i can wait that long ......

note the 375 made up mix up bags ready to go tomorrow night lol .....


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pacman, thank you for that. I will def send you a pm after the Halloween festivities are over. I'm sure you are right about me enjoying Nesbits ghost stories and I'll check the MR James podcasts too.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

My 'Steampunk' themed book makeovers.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

imagined said:


> My tentacles were stuffed with shredded newspaper. Originally it was going to be that white stuffing material which you can get to put in toys, but that turned out to be too heavy and it made them look really lumpy, so we went with newspaper. I think partly the problem was that the black fabric I used on the other side was a bit stretchy.
> I seem to remember there was a bit of wire inside them as well, but I don't think it really made any difference.
> They are still up in the attic somewhere!


Well they're brilliant...I may do that next time. Mine are made from pool floats/noodles and I had to bend them to shape and secure with duct tape...but they're not really bendy enough.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

No problem carmilla1970 , love the steampunk book covers .


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Wow! I'm defo in the right place, all your props and setups look awesome! Memo to me... start MUCH earlier next year!  I'll get some photos of my setup as it progresses today.

Just captured this video from BBC Breakfast this morning and thought this was the appropriate place to post it.

And looks like the weather is going to be perfect. Shame the fog isn't arriving until later in the evening. :-(

Happy Haunting!!!

https://youtu.be/-WmqPP_lTN8


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Good luck everyone with whatever your plans are for tonight 

Pacman like you bro this is my last year as well 
Recent I'll health doesn't look like getting any better i won't bore you with the details but I realised how knackering it all is this year leaving me feeling like I could just go to bed at 4pm and sleep right through 

So we are going out as best we can feeling like **** but putting a brave face on it (thankfully i wear a mask) for the kids in the village where we live 

See you all in the aftermath tomorrow 
Ps anyone in Nottingham wants some props afterwards we will be disposing of a load and want them to go to good homes 

But I'll decide which ones are going and take pictures most will be free with a couple that aren't


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Had a whiz round the supermarkets etc. for reduced stock - either nor many reductions or picked clean of the good stuff - same with B and M. T.K Maxx had a few bits left so I picked up a sign with street names for Dracula's castle and Frankensteins lab etc for a fiver. May look online at Matalan - see if the 3 for 2 offer on skellys is still on.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
just a quick note to say good luck with whatever you're doing tonight and I hope it all goes well for you all!!!
See you on the other side and I can't wait to see all your photos!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well its the morning after the night before ..... and i am well and truly knackered , as i am sure you all are but i think it was a success as everyone seem to have enjoyed the night and we had 343 kids with their parents and grand parents in total so it was a good night . 
I am looking forward to seeing and hearing how you all got on with your haunts when you get the time , in the meantime a couple of pics of my setup .


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear that malcom hope you and pacman had a good last Halloween.

Due to the rain I was so far behind with my fence was still making it on Halloween morning along with the singing pumpkins stand and the place to hide the progector. I did get it all done but was very last minute finish at 5.30pm.We had 54 kids come happy with that as I,m not really near the main road them come up. My neighbour thinks the fence is real and asked if I was keeping it up it makes the garden look very open and think the hedgehogs would get there heads stuck in it. My dad and niece have pics so will get them up soon and must take one of the fence in the light very proud of it.

Thing for next year that I must do early.
Save money up and buy big prop from usa
Build gravestones
work on lighting 
Don't leave it till last minute 

Hope everyone had a goodnight and if your passing sainsburys they have 75% off at mine picked up a few bits this morning.


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

We were stuck in the house, we had been invited to a bash at a friends (she always goes full out) but alas the dreaded lurgy struck both my missus and our 10 month old son, so no partying for us as such. Just did a window display with a few bits and bobs, not really thought out, but looked ok. Quite a few trick or treaters, not many houses doing displays though, but after it had all died down somebody pinched the doorstep lanterns and destroyed them halfway up the road...and I was going to put more stuff outside next year but if that is what ha-pens to cheapo stuff, I'm not going to do it with more valuable props..of course now I just dunno what to do with myself...


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Bongobill sorry to hear that someone did that once to me with some solar lights and seen them smash them up so sad.

Been to aldi today all the Halloween stuff is half price so got my inflatables for £6.49 each they had loads left.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all!
Well, we made it! I hope you all had a good Halloween although I see a few of you didn't quite have the Halloween you wanted, hope you all get better Bongobill, Pacman, Malcolm UK.
Pacman, LOVE your Witch shack setup! Love to have seen your witch in action!
Carmilla, your steampunk books look great as well as your Poe setup!

Anyway here's a few shots of my finished Clock and a couple of other things, just finished copying some off my camera before I hit the sack ready for work in the morning :-( We're still clearing away as well!
Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great setup Daveferatu , i am definately sold on the scene setters they look great , and the clock came out brilliant , and where did you get your bird skellie ??? thanks for the nice remarks , i have a video but i do not know how to bloody load it as i dont hold any accounts with youtube or anything , if anyone knows how i can upload it i will post it , bloody new fangled computers ...... sorry to hear about your lanterns bongobill , you should be able to leave stuff out in fiarness but its the world in which we live in that there,s always that small minority willing to ruin or destroy , i personally get my stuff out on halloween day and then pack up when the trick or treaters thin right out and never leave anything outside unless i am there or one of my family watch till i am back , this is a strain and yes you are tied , another reason this was my last year , i had many disappointed regulars as i told them through the night , but i really am knackered still and feel it is best for my health , but many said this was my best setup so i finished on a high at least . 
i even had a tiny tot knock the door when both me and my other half had fallen asleep at 10.30 asking trick or treat , i never woke up but my other half did and answered she was so dazed she just told them we had packed up for the night sorry , who the hell takes there tiny tot trick or treating at that time ??? i,m thinking they would have got an awful lot of really negetive remarks from most people they knocked at who were not as forgiving as my other half .
Good for you joanneB with your bargains , i still had my fake fence and witches shack to take down this morning and did not start till 9.30 as i was so knackered from yesterday and finally with help from the local kids , who without there help on saturday i would never have managed to get it all setup in time in the first place , we got it all stripped down and done by 12, and i felt to tired to go shopping , thats when i knew this year had to be my last .
JoanneB glad you decided to make a start earlier next year i used to start making stuff about at least 3 months before the big night as i always set the bar too high , it helps once you know your theme and then decide what you want for it then you can plan and gather materials , saving some money is what i used to do then you can budget it better .


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Daveferatu love the scene setters will get some next year loving the clock and your setup.

Pacman I do the same people stopped coming at 7.30pm the first one came at 3.25pm. All my stuff was down by 8.15pm but my fence is still up will come down on Monday. Yes will start planning early just been so busy building my front garden.

My Sainsburys had moved all the Halloween stuff to a small end isle and have been replacing stuff when it had sold out over the day. So missed out on things I wanted really wished they would of left it where it was. It seems silly that you would have to wait around all day to get the stuff you really wanted. Will go in the morning as she still had stock to put out.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

some pics my niece took


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> Well its the morning after the night before ..... and i am well and truly knackered , as i am sure you all are but i think it was a success as everyone seem to have enjoyed the night and we had 343 kids with their parents and grand parents in total so it was a good night .
> I am looking forward to seeing and hearing how you all got on with your haunts when you get the time , in the meantime a couple of pics of my setup .
> View attachment 266492
> View attachment 266493
> View attachment 266494


OMG you're set up looks amazing! 

No wonder you're knackered now! I would be. 

JoanneB I can't seem to be able to view your photos for some reason.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's mine. A very simple set up compared to some. Lighting courtesy of the pound shop. 
































































I made two different wreaths this year and alternated them during the evening....



















Inside the community hallway I did this little number. I hand made the wreath.

The skull has a sensor in that when activated has light up eyes and talks, but I mainly had it set to the candles flickering. I spent time dripping real candle wax down him, so to help make those plastic candles look a tad more real. I've had this old prop for years and love it. Got it on sale at Sainsburys supermarket would you believe.



















And this is what the ghost bride looks like in daylight and without her eye lights turned on. I repainted her face and added the 20's flapper style headdress as well as the flower bouquet.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have the same issue with uploading videos Pacman, sadly that's the only way you'd be able to see my little set up (I attempted a walk through) as a decent still shot was impossible. Mine still pales in comparison to all your brilliant 'haunts'. Maybe I should rope in some friends to help next year? Doing 90% of it alone is hard work. I did have quite a few TOTS though and the one other family who decorated in my little square came in and had a proper look. Lots of oohs and aahs followed, bless them. The rest of my neighbours are boring and miserable sadly. Its a shame as we are 13! Houses in a u shape around a small 'village' green between us and if we had a Halloween community we could put it to good use. Its the perfect set up(apart from the houses being 70s and terraced). Sadly my neighbours just aren't friendly enough and would probably complain to the council/police if me and the other family and my friends next door tried to do anything.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

FANTASTIC DISPLAYS Silver Spike and joanneB , YOU REALLY DID AN EXCELLENT JOB WELL DONE , i love your fence joanneB i can see why you were sweating it out on the day but it came out brilliant , and i bet you were a big hit with the local kids this year .
And i loved your ghostly bride SilverSpike , your setups looked excellent , i loved what you did with each window as well , very effective and well thought out both of you , and you will now be haunted by the curse all us haunters have ..... next year you have to top this year ...... and so it goes on lol .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I say the same to you carmilla1970 as i would to SilverSpike and joanneB , it is not a competition to see who can make the best halloween setup , we all do it for the fun and for the enjoyment , i am a builder so i can and do go over the top , but you do the best you can and to your abilities and finaces etc , and in the end lets face it its the kids who will remember it and believe me they will remember it being bigger scarier and far more involved than it was , and thats cool , one thing i learnt years ago , as long as you enjoy it then its worth it as 99% of people dont bother so even a small setup will still get the kids talking in the playground the next morning , hell we had a paperboy who would not deliver free papers to our house when he helped his mum deliver them , when my other half asked his mum why he made a fuss and would not deliver them and made his mum do our house she said , one halloween when they came trick or treating we had gravestones for our display on our driveway with leaves etc , and he STILL thought there were dead bodies under my van under the tarmac ...... i still laugh about it now lol . And i bet you felt so chuffed when you heard those oohs and aahs .... come on didnt you carmilla1970 ??? i live on a council estate so i dont get the trouble you might in a private area carmilla1970 , but i can imagine the old folks moaning and complaining , pity .
But you keep doing it and the kids will keep coming .


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's my window and door display. I also made a halloween touch and feel box game for the kids which they loved. Didnt have alot of time this year as I have an exam on friday!! But will try harder next year. Loving the pic's. Thanks


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

minksocks said:


> View attachment 267403
> View attachment 267404
> View attachment 267405
> 
> Here's my window and door display. I also made a halloween touch and feel box game for the kids which they loved. Didnt have alot of time this year as I have an exam on friday!! But will try harder next year. Loving the pic's. Thanks


Did you put your hand behind one of these so every once in a while some random kid got grabbed??


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

My haul in the after Halloween reductions -

2 "bloody bottles" - were £2 got them for 50p each
1 set of inflatable bat wings - were £10, got them for £2.50
1 cawing raven/crow - was £10, got it for £2.50
1 black metal candelabra - was £15, got it for £4.50
2 plastic ghost hunters lanterns - were £5, got them for £1.25 each
20 plastic skull with movable jaw - were £3 each, got them for £1.50 each
1 small jointed skelly - was £3, got it for 75p

Quite a bit of running around - but a good haul. Lots of things to work on for next year now.

Anyone else got any bargains in the reduction sales?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I couldn't find a thing. Nearly all the stuff sold in our local supermarkets and the rest disappeared before I could get to it.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

WELL DONE DandyBrit , good for you but like you Silver Spike i got bugger all lol .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually scratch that.  I went to an Asda's that I've not visited before and they ahd a few item that I squandered my money on.

Their plastic flickering lanterns at £1.25 each (got quite afew of them as I want to grundge them up)

Their small hanging bride and groom skelly's were reduced to 75p each (how could I resist!) 

A couple of small light up skulls at 60p each

A couple of masks at a couple of quid each

A cardboard Halloween banner which I thought was quite stylish for 50p.

So not a total waste of time in the end. And Asda's too which I'm surprised at.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I got the same lanterns as you Spike - not worth £5 but not bad at £1.25. It was weird - the big Asda had a few bits and bobs reduced but the small Asda Living in town hardly reduced anything by the Sunday and then it was all gone on the Monday. I had my eye on the small chains with small skulls attached but wanted to get them at less than the original price of £2. No such luck unfortunately.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Just to let you guys know, tinypic.com hosts videos for free. That's where I've uploaded a couple of videos to post on the forum.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I got small blow mould pumpkin and 2 light up bottles also 2 sets of pumpkin garden stick lights, 2 push in pumpkin faces and a Halloween gnome all 75% Sainsburys forgot to look today really wanted the blow mould cat.

a ball and chain £1.00 then lots of yoyo little toys ect at 25p a bag great to add to my bags next year

3 Halloween Inflatable Characters aldi £6.49 each mine still has loads of Halloween stuff in all half price

forgot to nip to asda but my local only had a small range out


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> I got the same lanterns as you Spike - not worth £5 but not bad at £1.25. It was weird - the big Asda had a few bits and bobs reduced but the small Asda Living in town hardly reduced anything by the Sunday and then it was all gone on the Monday. I had my eye on the small chains with small skulls attached but wanted to get them at less than the original price of £2. No such luck unfortunately.



Not to make you feel sick at all but the Asda I went to today had the chains for 50p each. I got 4. 

JoanneB I was hoping to get a reduced price blow mold from Sainsburys, but they were all sold out before Saturday night. 

Wish I'd known I'd manage to eventually get hold of the Asda lanterns so cheaply because I ended up buying two of them at the original price!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Aww I can't believe it!


I used the skulls from the chains to make part of my reaper gift - just cut off the attachment loops and glued them into the thingumabob that I made (don't want to give it away to my victim if possible). I like them because the plastic is hard and will take the hot glue. Got a couple at full price for this and would have got whatever was left at Asda if all the stock hadn't vanished.

If they do them next year I'll grab a few then. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

WOW! Everyone's haunts look awesome, well done. 

My wife was greeting trick or treaters at the entrance and I spooked them as they came past the witch window projection. What Fun!! ;-)

Here's a quick video walkthrough (too dark really, sorry!) and some pics of what we came up with this year. We gave out around 180 goodie bags and raised about £80 for the charity which I was surprised with (it didn't feel that busy at the time). 

Next year, Zombie Outbreak at Witches Haunt! :-D (and thinking about what we could maybe do for Christmas!!)

I think although the LED lights I made worked well I need a little more flood lighting in the graveyard.

https://youtu.be/rvNoMxsO6ww


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh that all looks amazing!  The lighting is very well done.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

There's some cracking set ups from the UK haunters. I'll try and get my pics up at the weekend. Great display BroomFondle. How many Atmosfearfx projections lol. They're definately on my list for next year. Got some daft Bay windows though on our house. My little girl wants the pumpkins and the creepy crawlies. But I'm desperate for Witching hour one. I've got hooked on all things witch at the minute. What projectors are you running?


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
just catching up with all your posts and all I can say is WOW!!!
Pacman, JoanneB, cheers for the compliments, yes it all finally came out good although a rush for the last couple of days (did the coffin Friday!), the skelly bird I got 2 from the market in Ashton-Under-Lyne I had mentioned, I actually got 2 and a skelly cat!
JoanneB, love your yard setup, love the fence, it looks so real! I can see why you were panicking to get it finished but it's well worth it!
SilverSpike, love your setup as well, nice work on the wreaths, I particularly love the 2 skellys in the windows, I should have done something similar with mine rather than let our guests play with them (although that was a laugh!), good ideas for next year!
Minksocks, love your display! I can see what you said about making your own pumpkins, yours look great! Love the idea of the trick or treat game, now there's an idea for next year! I can imagine most of the kids being freaked out or scared to do that! P.S. hope the exam went well!
BroomFondle, wow your setup is brilliant! I must admit I don't do much stuff outside at the front as mine is mostly inside as we do the party but certainly I'm tempted to do more. How many projectors are you using!!! That's some serious setup!! P.S I see you have the same Dracula as us, he is impressive!

Back to earlier posts, will re-read your posts on your favourite authors as there's quite a few I've never heard of which interest me. Mine are James Herbert (sadly passed away), also Neil Gaiman does some quirky and creepy stuff (Good Omens with Terry Pratchett, Neverwhere, Coraline, Graveyard book - for kids but I liked it), also John Avenide Lindquist impressed me, he wrote Let the right one in and it's GOOD! Also if you want a laugh read Carpe Jugulum by Terry Pratchett, it's part of his Discworld series but it's horror based with vampires and an Igor (well, several but you'll get the idea), it had me laughing my head off and I'm still quoting parts of it years later!

We went around a couple of supermarkets but there was virtually nothing left,I was hoping for some stuff from TKMax but no luck, Sainsbury's said they'd put the stuff away and were marking it up ready for Wednesday so got my fingers crossed for then. Still not checked Asda yet.

Anyway, here's a few more photos I took yesterday which I hadn't took on the night (yes we're still clearing away! - we got to bed after 4am after everyone had left, we got up about 11am and then the clearing up started!), I also did the red led under expanding foam sprayed black trick and it worked brilliantly, also some more scene setters I got this year - the dripping blood I put in the downstairs loo all around the top of the walls, along with the reaper and a creepy doll my girlfriend did.

































I'm now suffering from PHWS - Post Halloween Withdrawl Syndrome!


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

Just this one little pic of our impromptu window display, with one of the armoured skellies I made (got alot of comments about him!), used a £2.50 battery B&M strobe light in the little poundworld cauldron under some green web cotton to emulate some concoction. Not the best pic tbh, could have done with a bit more light I guess.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Not had time to get out to look for bargains at all. Been a crazy few months not been well for some time,recent new job etc. Even when I was rushing around like a loon on Saturday afternoon I could have just thrown the towel in and handed out candy at the door. But in the end put together a display that I'm sure the parents loved more than the TOTs. Some came back 3 times. We had loads come from house a few houses away throughout the evening where they were having a halloween party. This year several people gave my little girl money for the display. Some came back especially to give money. They would not take no for an answer so I think this will go to homeless veterans charity or something similar. God Halloween takes it out of me I'm exhausted. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Forhekset for the link i will definatiely check them out tonite , thank you very much for this as it could be the godsend we need for uploading our videos .


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the lovely comments 

Yes, I did go a bit overboard (maybe!?!) on the projections. I had, Phantasms, Witching Hour and, of course, Jack O Lantern Jamboree! Luvin the pumpkin patch!! LOL

Projectors used (4 of) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Abdtech-Min...6662559&sr=1-2&keywords=Abdtech+130"+Mini+LED

Our Dracula came from Matalan about 6 years ago and yes, he's an awesome prop (shame I didn't light him better really, he was a bit lost in the corner)

Although I'm happy with the whole thing it's a shame the kids and families didn't take more time listening to the songs/stories at the pumpkins and watch a whole witches spell or song. They just seemed to be in a rush for the goodies!!

Next year... guided walkthrough I think?!? Thoughts?

Thanks again everyone, I feel very welcomed here  <- Just found the smilies!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a quick message to all your U.K. Haunters , absolutely BRILLIANT ALL OF YOU , its been a real great pleasure to see so many of you making such a huge effort , and i am 100% positive you have established memories that will live in those kids memories for the rest of thier lives ..... some that may rather forget them lol , but in general you have planted the seeds for future generations who hopefully will carry on this wonderful albeit it totally all consuming and totally knackering , but extemely rewarding pastime we all enjoy .... as i posted earlier no matter how big or small , large amount or small amount spent , it will all mean something to the kids , i found especially if they as where i live may come from underprivilaged families , so again THANKS FROM A FELLOW HAUNTER for all your work and effort and i look forward to seeing your setups next year . 
Even though i wont be doing anything myself next year if i can be of any help or support to anyone just let me know , also if anyone was interested in some ghost stories on disc let me know via private message and i will chat off the thread to avoid jamming the thread up with chitter chat rather than proper discussion ok , and before i go , i just wondered how many of you , i would bet at least 75% of you must have had at one point during Halloween night the 1 or more kid/kids who would have been dragged phsically up the garden path and/or driveway by a determined parent/grandparent to get the sweets , regardless at the poor begging , crying and extremely distressed kid with feet dug in like a bull mastiff trying to avoid the vet from coming any closer to the house ...... if not it must be me , you gotta love Halloween


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes a couple of smaller TOTs wouldn't come through the walkthrough and took a bit of coaxing. I know how you feel BroomFondle some of our TOTs rushed through so quick I'm sure they didn't see 80% of the display. Even when I said you don't have to rush there's lots to see. No on they went at full speed. I went to town on my Witch shack hiding wires and all the Leds etc lots of detail people don't notice. I'll have to try and find some time to get on the pc to upload some photos.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes scarybella , i didnt get one remark about my heart or note with it , i guess i was hoping for a nod from a fellow peter cushing fan in the little homage i made but alas no , i think it is my age , most of the so called old school horror now is classed as the 80,s original friday 13th series and old freddie krueger movies not as i would class the old universal horror movies of the 30,s and 40,s and even the hammer and amicus movies of the 50s, 60s and 70s , its a fact i,m a dinosaur .
And as for the kids watching the Bone Chiller setup in the withces shack window , they didnt even watch one whole segment run up the drive grab the sweets and off again . looking forward to the photos very much scarybella and if anyone else has some i would love to see them .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

I agree Pacman, Broomfondle, I had a few kids that were reluctant to take any sweets, especially as I was made up as a zombie and had white contacts in! Quite a few other kids (and their parents) commented on what a scary setup I had as they could also peer through the door at the dungeon theme with all the hanging ghosts etc, it does make it all worthwhile!!
I agree on people not always getting the detail! It's like this year again, I LOVE our front Gothic Mansion room which I've done the last few years, its my favourite especially with the clock & coffin this year, but hardly anyone stayed in it for long, ah well!!
Yes ScaryBella, lets see some of your photos, we look forward to seeing them!
Broomfondle, I think the guided tour would be good if you had a definite theme and had stories to tell? Although you may become a slave to your own design!! ...and 4 projectors!!!
With the length of your front garden you have great scope to try stuff and ideas, our front garden is very small so I can only do a smallish display which I'll try and improve on next year.


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Absolutely, Pacman. We had a few that wouldn't even come up the driveway! It was awesome, LOL! (but then again, there were some parents who wouldn't walk the dark path either!) I did manage to scare one Mum so much she ran of screaming setting off the vampyre bat and reaper on her way, it was priceless . 

I feel for you Scarybella & Pacman... all that hard work and attention to detail and they whizz past it all. I was setting up from 9.30 in the morning until 5.30 (almost opening time!) My wife and daughter were putting up the sheets at the windows for the projections and tearing open projector boxes at the last minute) Manic till then end!!

Would love to see your photos Scarybella when you get a chance 

I've setup a Facebook page now to try and engage the locals a little more for next year in the hopes we'll raise a more substantial amount for charity. I have to admit, I was very surprised how many people didn't know about it as we'd posted lots of posters in the local shop windows. I suppose most people shop outside our little town 

But I'll definitely start MUCH earlier next year!


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Daveferatu, yes, I agree, a story is the best way to go. I kinda set people up with what to expect next year (witch experimenting with Zombies etc.!) This year my wife asked the kids to find he 2 sisters (witches!) and come for goodies at the end.

I'm thinking of using the space to set up a series of cheapie gazeebos to create an indoor feel maze type walkthrough. That way, if it rains, we're still good! PLUS I can create definite "rooms" and hold them in each "room" until the effect has finished.

It's just a vague idea at this point but think it might fly!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

pacman said:


> Yes scarybella , i didnt get one remark about my heart or note with it , i guess i was hoping for a nod from a fellow peter cushing fan in the little homage i made but alas no , i think it is my age , most of the so called old school horror now is classed as the 80,s original friday 13th series and old freddie krueger movies not as i would class the old universal horror movies of the 30,s and 40,s and even the hammer and amicus movies of the 50s, 60s and 70s , its a fact i,m a dinosaur .
> And as for the kids watching the Bone Chiller setup in the withces shack window , they didnt even watch one whole segment run up the drive grab the sweets and off again . looking forward to the photos very much scarybella and if anyone else has some i would love to see them .
> 
> View attachment 268003


 Am I right in thinking it is the Peter Cushing segment from the "Tales from The Crypt" anthology?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

ok so i trying to gauge some interest on some gear i would like to sell 

problem is nearly all of the for sale section listings are for our friends across the pond 

i am wanting to sell 
Wanda witch
banjo skeletons (from grandin road) 
harvester (from halloween asylum) 
jumping spider with pressure pad(from spirit ) 

NEC projector with phantasms DVD 

Laser Vortex (home made) 


prefer a one stop clearance and could do a deal on the lot either collected or delivery could be arranged depending on location 

we donated all our other props and items to the local charity shop but i fell these items are bit too specialised (and cost us more ) 

i also have an entire spooky town village to decide what we are going to do with yet 

just does not seem the interest over here for halloween items except in the few weeks running up to the day


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Interested :-D


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

could be interested would help if you added a price as I don't have a clue how much these things are worth.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I'll do a complete list with pictures and to comply with forum rules I will do a listing in the for sale section 

Just to add there is some fire and ice spotlights (never seen these in the uk forsale)

Might be the weekend. Before the listing is up and I'll post a link in here


----------



## 8Trak (Oct 31, 2015)

Oops, forgot the quote.


----------



## 8Trak (Oct 31, 2015)

DandyBrit said:


> Am I right in thinking it is the Peter Cushing segment from the "Tales from The Crypt" anthology?


Yes! That was an interesting movie at the time. I had nightmares for days. One of my favorite was the one where the blind people made a wooden gauntlet with razor blades that the mean boss had to get through only to find his starving German Shepherd on the other side!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes DandyBrit , spot on i love that segment and indeed that whole film, peter cushing plays grimsdyke , he won a french film award for his role in that segment , in his autobiography he talks about that role and how they did the makeup in an afternoon , and yes 8Trak that was a good revenge story segment from the film as well with the blind men , i liked the first story as well the maniac dressed as father christmas ..... what kid wouldnt let him in lol .


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Peter Cushing was one of the greatest actors ever, you guys. I read his biography a while back. Loved him in "The Abominable Snowman" and "Horror Express"...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I liked his work very much. You can find him on my Monster Tribute page:

http://www.collinwood841.com/monstertribute.html


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

He is one of my favourite actors - and was a complete gentleman. The only films I wasn't keen on were when he played Baron Frankenstein - I didn't like him playing a baddie!

He was a perfect choice to play a zombie in that film - he always had the cheek bones for it.

I have a cartoon colour painting on my hall of Peter in the role of the Baron. So I see him every time I go upstairs.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I have to check out that Monster Tribute page!!

It's funny you should mention his Frankenstein films--I find them very unpleasant, too, because he did a good job playing the character. And as Governor Tarkin in "Star Wars"--well, it was cool to see him in that, but what an evil character THAT was! Jeez.

The first time he played Van Helsing, he created, as some people say, "Van Helsing the superhero."


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I HATED Peter cushing as a baddie , he was in my mind the ultimate english gentleman , i worked with a guy who met him a few times as he lived on the south coast , he used to go to the same place every sunday for his lunch and my friend said no matter who approached them he was never rude or dismissive , and alsways had time for them , for me HE IS VAN HELSING , he speaks so well of christopher lee as his great friend, he even joked about when the two of them went for lunch and when the waiter asked christopher lee what he wanted to eat and Christopher said a STAKE , BRILLIANT . After Peter cushing died Lee said in an interview that he never felt closer and more open to any of his other friends than he felt to Peter Cushing , enough said . 
Its always a wonderful trip back to memory lane whenever i watch his films , hell i even made a tribute joint fake tombstone to him and Vincent Price in there Honor for my Haunt over 6 years ago , heres a pic , it was one of my first so excuse the qulity of build .







I noticed you don,t have an avater DandyBrit , why not use one of Peters photos or copy of one of the paintings of him for your avater ? and i am just going to your monster tribute paige to have a look now Muffy , thanks for the link . By the way tomanderson , not sure if you know the story of the boots he was supposed to wear in STAR WARS , they were to tight and hurt so he told George Lucas and so all his seen with the GRAND MOFF were filmed with him in house slippers , good old Peter , and i cheated as well i got the audiobook of his second part of his biography , and he actually reads it , makes it even more special .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

If you get chance check out the quality of the decor on this house in Canada on this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/145661-halloween-2015-gatineau-qc-canada.html , talk about attention to detail on the house , top notch and well worth a visit , great props and lighting as well .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I also adored Mr Cushing. As folks say a real gentle man. 

My friend who was a massive fan of him as well made this caricature bust of him a few years back.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^That is brilliant!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats a great caricature Silver Spike , yes i think us brits of a certain age have a special fondness for Peter Cushing and Christopher Lee , they are our own true horror legends , and if i may say so true British Horror icons but also great actors in their own rights outside of the horror genre , very sadly missed .

On another note i hope this link may show a video of my 2015 yard haunt , fingers crossed .
https://youtu.be/hY3psWLKRmk


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i like the bone chillers playing in the shed  glad you got it up and running 

nice VID


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

anyway initial list of forsale stuff is up 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/145706-uk-seller-selling-various-props-goodies.html#post1815708


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> ^That is brilliant!


Thanks all. The artists who did this is one of the leading portrait sculptors at Madame Tussauds. He's got a great fondness for old school horror thank god.  Heres his Vincent Price.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks malcolm , yes i figured it out and i knew you were under pressure lol , pity your friend does not sell copies Silver Spike i would have been interested as i am sure many others would be also .


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

What an awesome setup Pacman. Love it and so detailed!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you very much BroomFondle , i dont have much room so i try to make up for quantity with a bit of detail instead , kids loved it , thats the main thing .... lol .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Silver Spike, those caricatures are brilliant! Please pass on our appreciation to your friend!
Pacman, your video is brilliant! Glad you managed to post it - I thought it'd be easy, just like posting photo's until I found it only asks for an address!
Even better than the photo's, the video comes over better, love the Rising Witch and the dancing/performing skellys projection (glad you managed to set it up in the end), also loved the details like the bottles, your voodoo sticks/heads and ears and the drunken skellys! Very nice display!
(P.S. if you see this twice it's because I've already posted it but when I came back to it it wasn't there no matter how much I refreshed it!!
I guess the Halloween spirits are still Trick or Treating!!)


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Those are some cool busts, Silver Spike.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL thank you very much Daveferatu , any nice words about my setup are much appreciated but when it comes from people on the forum it means tons more to me as you are like minded people and know whats involved , again to you and all thank you for the kind words , i would also like to add my admiration to your friend Silver Spike , his work is incredible , and again ask him how much to produce some copies for sale i am sure if he could do that he would make an awful lot of money , as i for one would definately be interested.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Pacman love the video the witch looks so real and the bottles are amazing and the skelly band looks so good


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you joanneB glad you liked it , like i said previously nice remarks and comments from fellow haunters off the forum mean a great deal , more so than from jo public , i wanted to try and finish on a high , and got some great comments on the night .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
just a quick post as I remember someone ages back asking about making or what is a fog cooler/chiller. As I've finally put all our Halloween stuff away today I thought I'd take a few photos of my chiller to share before I put it away - a bit late for this year but at least its here!!
This one is Mk 2 I did this year which I'll explain why.
Basically it's a storage container from PoundWorld for about £5 with some aluminium ducting from Wickes, drilled 2 holes 1 either end as high up as I could (so when the ice melts the water should not flow out), smooth out the holes and fed the ducting round and at one end on the outside curved round and ducktaped to the fogger.
Nipped to Tesco's (other suitable ice outlets are available!) and got 4 bags of ice to fill it up and then it's done.




















Here's Mk 1 box that I was running for the last few years, basically the same but with this I cut 2 slots at the bottom of 2 sides opposite the inlet, this was to let the fog out low down and because of where I used to place it (in a corner). For this I used to save pop bottles of various sizes (300ml to 2l - DON'T use plastic milk bottles as the ice will burst them!), fill up with water and freeze them a week before. Trouble with this is I don't have the freezer space now and a 2Kg bag of ice was only £1 (which I used 4), hence the new version!














I hope everyone is OK and recovered from the dreaded seasonal lurgy's (particularly Malcolm UK, Bongobill and Pacman off memory?) and post Halloween depression!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great chiller Daveferatu , very very efective , my first chiller was made using a black water tank [ small one ] with overflow pipe with fixed bought bends glued together and about 6 of these altogether inside the tank , all at the bottom working up so ice could be poured on the top , and duct tape to connect to the smoke machine , not to different from your priciple and it too did the job , although i hear theres better fog juice availble now that is denser and holds closer to the ground has anyone any experience of these juices at all ? i would like to hear if they are any good .


----------



## 8Trak (Oct 31, 2015)

I purchased a Chauvet DJ Hurricane 1301 fog machine from Master-Fog last year and explained my haunt set up with them. Vince was great and suggested the Creepin' Fog juice. It comes out really thick which I ran thru my chiller but this year what made it really work even better was that I watered down the lawn first. Great suggestion from Hollywood Haunter! That really made the stuff cling to the ground. This stuff is water-based so it is not as bad as the glycerin stuff and neighbors a half a block down commented on the amount of fog that I produced. Much thicker than even I expected. I haven't tried any other brands tho.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

GREAT thanks for that at least i know thats a viable alternative


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers Pacman, 8Trak,
I'm still on the bottle of juice I got with it a few years ago although I've only ever used it indoors for our Halloween party's - with our Manchester weather it'd probably been good outside as my back lawn was wet through!!
Yes, I've heard somewhere (back in this thread I think) of some new fog solutions that supposed to be thicker and hold the ground longer, I may have a look out for them for next year and also see if we can get the Creepin' Fog juice over here.
What I found this year was if using it indoors (as I normally have) it also depends on what draught you may get! The last few years I had it at the back of our front door which leads off to the front room (Gothic Mansion) and the back room (Spider catacombs) and so apart from anyone opening the front door all was good and the fog creeped into both rooms OK. This year I had a change because as the house gets warm even with the heating off (so many ghouls at the party) the fog will still lift fairly soon, so I put it in the corner of the conservatory with the inner doors open to the back room thinking it'd be cooler.
Well, when the door out to the garden was closed and I blasted the fog it was OK and creeped out great and into the back room, but if the back door was open then when I blasted the fog it turned and went straight backwards behind the fogger and came up behind the couch that was next to it, so as I was chatting to friends sat on it, next thing they were enveloped in a thick fog!!!
At least it was funny! 
So next year if we have a party again it's going back in the hall!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

lol Daveferatu , wonder someone didnt get an extinguisher ...... and by the way the low lying fog is avaialble over here i have seen it advertied on e - bay and in a magazine .


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Just wondered how many of you do a display for Christmas and if you do how much "haunt!" you put into it?

P.S. Love the chiller Daveferatu... will defo be looking at making one of those for next year. I used the American DJ Heavy Fog Juice and although it was nice and thick it didn't like staying low (but will remember the wet ground tip mentioned earlier!)


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Our 99p store in Wakefield still had a few bits and pieces left today - all reduced to 50p.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I do a display for Christmas but it's cute I started outside last year it looks so pretty walking home at night and seeing it. I have a projector Santa in the windows the local kids love it.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

To keep the dialogue going that we all have developed in this thread would it be a good idea to use the UK Haunters group on the forum to continue to communicate - just so that we don't upset the mods with general chit-chat? If we want to start specific threads then we can do that as well.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I think it would be ok DandyBrit , lets just try and see , cant do any harm .


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

well after 4 years with no display things started well this year with the build of my Witch shack then things started to go downhill change of job a week before Halloween to working 6 days prolonged lack of any drive due to my depression which flared up a few months almost lead to me not opening the yard up this year. Even on Saturday after finishing work at lunchtime I had a mountain to climb.

The only things in place on Saturday morning working was the Witch shack and some of the old granny creepy doll area and some simple window silhouettes.

When I came home from work wifey had set me the cemetery up and started dressing up the front door and walk through. Bless her how she puts up with me I'll never know.

Ran around solidly until the first TOTs arrived and managed to get some display for them. The shed was and still is full of boxes of Halloween stuff that I didn't get time to display which included loads of lighting bought this year.

so heres some photos of the display which nearly didn't go ahead. I look at them and see things rushed and things arent how I planned, but only I know that. To the TOTs they will never know lol









































few more of around the back










crikey looks like our prehistoric PC is on a go slooooooooow so I'll finish uploading the rest tomorrow evening now. I'll get there eventually


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking good! I really like the Scream mask picture - very simple but effective.

The narrow corridor/entrance way is very claustrophobic and eerie.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

yes well done , especially as you had virtually no time to do so well , grat setup and photos well done


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice one Scary Bella! the pictures look very impressive, it certainly does not look rushed, sounds like you have a good one there doing some of the preparations for you. I know you may not be quite happy with some of your displays (I'm the same, "wish I'd done this different, forgot to do that...") but as long as everyone was happy you should be OK, that's what I've been like! 
The good point is that you did it which hopefully made you feel better - you'd have regretted it if you didn't, I know I would have!! 
I particularly like the front door full of spiders and the creepy doll photos, very effective! (I do love the subtle stuff), also that alleyway looks so creepy!
Well done to you both and love to see the rest of your photo's.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pics, Scarybella! It all looks terrific, especially with not much time/desire to decorate!

Excellent work on the spider webbing, too.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

just add some more photos then time for some replies
day shot odf the creepy doll rocking granny area









I do love my haunted mirror










cauldron creep guy









Pumpkin head witch









cemetery


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

few more stone shots


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

How did you do the mirror? Is it a picture behind ordinary glass, or a proper mirror with some of the silvering removed and a picture glued behind it?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Love the candelabra as well.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Now my beloved Witch shack this is still up in yard as I type. I haven't had time to pack it up yet what with working 6 days with the new job. To be honest I may just hang some tinsel up in it for Christmas.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> How did you do the mirror? Is it a picture behind ordinary glass, or a proper mirror with some of the silvering removed and a picture glued behind it?


it started off as one of those black Ikea frames it has some thin perspex and behind it is a one of those pound shop style window grabber plastic clings just cut up. cheap simple but I like it.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

yes the chandelier was another car boot find that's had the Halloween makeover. I cant miss a bargain. 

The crystal ball the Witch in the shack is holding is one of those ice cream sundae tubs from a well know fast food chicken place with some £shop lights inside.

Buy a clear bauble... why never. lol

I'm like scrooge when it comes to 90% of things.

Yes Halloween was a mad dash after finishing work at 1 then I was the chicken minus the head.. the fly with the blue behind... glue gun in one hand soldering iron in the other. utter utter Chaos until the first TOTs arrived

May put something on the our village Face book site next year to drum up some more TOTS. But at the end of the day it's not about getting loads, it's making sure the ones I do get have a great time and giving them something to remember Halloween for... Apart from their candy


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

WHAT WITCHES SHACK ???? looks like a grotto to me ..... well done scarybella and yes i would add a little to it and have it there for xmas as well , great stuff lol


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Well Scarybella.... I think you did an amazing job given the circumstances. It all looks awesome! 

I remember a few years ago feeling really down and really couldn't be bothered with all the work and it was my wife and daughter at the last minute who pitched in and chivied me along so we ended up with a display of sorts which the TOTs still loved. In fact that nearly happened again this year (the day before) but my wife reminded me that I would regret it if I didn't do it and I'm so pleased I did.

So I'd like to say a public THANKS! to all the other halves out there that give us that little push and a small kick just when we need it


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Scarybella, your setup is brilliant! . . . and that's what you come up with "last minute" - I'd love to see what you'd come up with after a month's preparation! Well done, it all looks brilliant!
Like Dandy Brit said I love the candelabra/chandelier and the mirror, also the pumpkin witch looks cool as well! Also just spotted the skelly dog coming out of the kennel - love it!
It looks like you and Pacman should form a Witches Shack group, both of yours look brilliant, loads of detail and effort!
They've both certainly given me some ideas for next year.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Many thanks it means a lot. .Well 90% got thrown together on The day. But I'd been planning it in my head for months so I had a basic plan of attack.. next year I'm taking the week before off work. And lighting up the house the weekend before.

Yes next year I'm going to make the motion activated props I didn't get to make this year.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOLOLOL , Daveferatu theres already a pirates thread why not a witches shack thread ???? watch this space ...... you have to remember Daveferatu a witch is not just for Halloween ..... its for xmas as well , well the shack is anyway ......


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers Pacman, like Scarybella said if you both DO decorate your Witches shack for Christmas I'd love to see the results!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd just like to take this opportunity to wish all fellow haunters a Spooky Christmas (ghosts spring to mind!) and a Hauntingly good New Year!    
See you on the dark side!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

RIGHT BACK AT YOU Daveferatu , wishing you and yours a very merry christmas , and to all other halloween forum members especailly my new online friends from this forum , looking forward to chatting with you all in the coming year , and a happy new year to all .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Dave - and the same to you and everyone else both here and elsewhere in the world.


Let's keep the British Haunter community on here growing!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

HERE HERE DandyBrit i totally agree , merry christmas


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

And to you Pacman. Get any Halloween goodies for Crimbo?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

yes thanks i got a 30 inch new order stormtrooper figure from my other half , and some great horror blu rays inc the complete exorcist collection , what about yourself ???


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I got a copy of "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies", and "The Book of Hallowe'en - the origin and history of Halloween" by Ruth Edna Kelley (originally printed in 1919), which is a collection of poems, rituals, stories and other Halloween related information dating right back to Pre-Roman times. Hubby was busy on the internet to get that one I think.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL , sounds bloody marvellous , i will have to go on amazon and check out the book sounds up my street , i have heard about the zombie dvd let us know how it is .


----------

